# Pet Peeves/Irritants/Agitations



## PunkBillCarson (Jun 7, 2019)

SSO, let's face it... there are times where something is just enough to irritate you, but doesn't feel excessive enough to put it in the Why Are You Mad Now? thread. This thread is for irritations, something not quite bad enough to fuck up your day, but should enough of them add up, probably could, especially if they're in succession. Here's a few of mine:

For no particular reason, the word fantastic. I don't know why, it could be the way some people add a thick "c" sound at the end of the word that seems to meld into the "I." Not sure, I just hate that word.

Abrupt loud noises, especially if they're sharp sounding. Most of them, these tend to break my train of thought and they're exceptionally effective at doing so.

Cashiers who talk way too much or... people who talk too much, especially when it's pretty apparent that you're trying to leave the conversation by half-way facing away from them and making your answers shorter and shorter.

People who post something as meaningless as an Oreo on social media and caption it with some bullshit like: "I did a thing" or "My current situation."



For what it's worth, these don't have to be things that irritate you on a constant basis. If it's just something that pissed you off momentarily for a few minutes, that's fine for the thread too! Happy bitching!!!


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 7, 2019)

Fantastic idea! But in fairness I should probably spoiler tag mine:



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



1


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 7, 2019)

^I clicked on all those buttons. I am making a teaser for the trailer for my reaction video to your post.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 7, 2019)

I don't like that in my company's buildings it's normal to just stare at ppl from other cultures like they're the fucking weird ones bc YOU are uncomfortable with "diversity".


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 7, 2019)

Demiurge said:


> ^I clicked on all those buttons. I am making a teaser for the trailer for my reaction video to your post.



:fist bump:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 7, 2019)

People that read at a 4th grade level but latch onto a few big words like "inculcate" or "behoove" and try to sound more intelligent than they really are. 

Also people that nest 10 spoiler tags in one post just to troll me. @jaxadam


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 7, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> People that read at a 4th grade level but latch onto a few big words like "inculcate" or "behoove" and try to sound more intelligent than they really are.
> 
> Also people that nest 10 spoiler tags in one post just to troll me. @jaxadam


The extent to which I agree with this post made my blood pressure rise.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 7, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> People that read at a 4th grade level but latch onto a few big words like "inculcate" or "behoove" and try to sound more intelligent than they really are.
> 
> Also people that nest 10 spoiler tags in one post just to troll me. @jaxadam



:fist bump:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 7, 2019)

jaxadam said:


> :fist bump:


I love SSO.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Jun 7, 2019)

The greater majority of all life on Earth.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 7, 2019)

People who blow there nose at the dinner table/public eating place/cafeteria. Holy shit that grinds my gears....worse than loud food chewing/smacking.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jun 7, 2019)

My pet peeve is people that drive at 40 mph on a road with a 60 mph speed limit (and good driving conditions) then when they enter a built up area with houses, schools and a 30 mph speed limit, keep on going at 40 mph.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 7, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> My pet peeve is people that drive at 40 mph on a road with a 60 mph speed limit (and good driving conditions) then when they enter a built up area with houses, schools and a 30 mph speed limit, keep on going at 40 mph.


You tryina change me bro?

I'm special. 

Rules do NOT APPLY until I am personally shortchanged. 

Fight me!!!!


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jun 7, 2019)

Anytime I hear the phrase "quick question", my blood pressure starts rising, because it's never actually quick. Been in customer service jobs for way too long.


----------



## lurè (Jun 8, 2019)

This is strictly related to gym: people who left the barbell loaded and proceed doing their next exercise.

Basically I have to unload 243454 fucking plates for you , load mine and do my exercise while you; triangular shaped moron with dj headphones, do your business.
Combine that with a small percentage of those people who don't bring a towel and sweats like pigs.


----------



## narad (Jun 8, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> People who post something as meaningless as an Oreo on social media and caption it with some bullshit like: "I did a thing" or "My current situation."



::sigh:: I wish my current situation was oreo, but it's more wheatable.


----------



## Adieu (Jun 8, 2019)

Whoever invented (regulated?) plastic bumper covers

Sometimes you just really wanna hit something or someone with your truck, but the prohibitive cost of the puny plastic makes you restrain yourself

It's not good to bottle things up.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 8, 2019)

When people clearing see earbuds stuck in my head at work, and just start talking as if I can hear them. Only for me to take one out or hit pause to hear them bitch or make some inconsequential remark about something I could care less about. If it has something to do with the actual job, fine, but 9 of 10 times it doesn't.

And driving when people will pull right out in front of you forcing you to hit the breaks only for them to proceed to go under the speed limit.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 8, 2019)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> When people clearing see earbuds stuck in my head at work, and just start talking as if I can hear them. Only for me to take one out or hit pause to hear them bitch or make some inconsequential remark about something I could care less about. If it has something to do with the actual job, fine, but 9 of 10 times it doesn't.
> 
> And driving when people will pull right out in front of you forcing you to hit the breaks only for them to proceed to go under the speed limit.


Both of them. All of the fucking time. My grandfather died a couple weeks ago and I decided to work that day anyway hoping I could take my mind off of it. This annoying lady came up to me and started talking to me (I had my earbuds in), about how her partners son was being rude to her over the weekend about the dumbest shit. And I saw her mosey-ing on over to me in the corner of my eye, and I know it was her because she kinda hobbles with her bad leg. My desk is in the corner too so when someone comes walking my way, its not to pass me, its to talk to me. So fucking mad because everytime she comes to talk to, it's at the absolute worst times and it's about the dumbest shit.

About your second pet peeve, that only seems to happen when your in a hurry.

Something that I noticed that only happens to me. When people (whether they're in cars or semi trucks) are pulled over on the side of the highway, they always seem to want to pull out to start driving right as I'm passing by. (Mail trucks do this all the time to, just not on the highway).

And don't get me started on school buses.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Jun 8, 2019)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> When people clearing see earbuds stuck in my head at work, and just start talking as if I can hear them. Only for me to take one out or hit pause to hear them bitch or make some inconsequential remark about something I could care less about. If it has something to do with the actual job, fine, but 9 of 10 times it doesn't.



I have a manager that does this constantly and it's been so peaceful the past few weeks as they're out on a LOA.

Similarly, coworkers who complain constantly about never having enough time to get anything done and proceed to take breaks every ten minutes or just stand the fuck around (and/or in the way) while everyone else gets shit done. [Sidebar: In my experience, cigarette smokers are some of the laziest, most time wasting people on the planet. And it's only worse when they're in management.]

People who think that just because they've be alive longer than you automatically makes them smarter than you on any given subject regardless of their experience with it. And they tend to be the same people who claim "[X] doesn't actually mean [X]". I once had a guy vehemently proclaim that sixteen on center doesn't actually mean that you put the center of a stud on sixteen inches. I couldn't walk away fast enough.

People who stand over you while your writing/typing as if it's any of their goddamn business. Especially when I'm on lunch.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jun 8, 2019)

Carrion Rocket said:


> I have a manager that does this constantly and it's been so peaceful the past few weeks as they're out on a LOA.
> 
> Similarly, coworkers who complain constantly about never having enough time to get anything done and proceed to take breaks every ten minutes or just stand the fuck around (and/or in the way) while everyone else gets shit done. [Sidebar: In my experience, cigarette smokers are some of the laziest, most time wasting people on the planet. And it's only worse when they're in management.]
> 
> ...




My God, yes on the typing part. 

Another pet peeve of mine... I don't know if I have resting asshole face or I just look depressed by default, but most of the time, even when I'm perfectly fine and content, people asking if I'm alright. Well, I was until you were the millionth to ask me that question. Or I'll be staring off into space, clearly in thought, and I do this quite often, and someone will snap me out of it. Most of the time, it's me thinking about what I'm going to do tomorrow or when I get home or thinking about a video game or music or something. I hate being interrupted when I'm thinking.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 8, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> My God, yes on the typing part.
> 
> Another pet peeve of mine... I don't know if I have resting asshole face or I just look depressed by default, but most of the time, even when I'm perfectly fine and content, people asking if I'm alright. Well, I was until you were the millionth to ask me that question. Or I'll be staring off into space, clearly in thought, and I do this quite often, and someone will snap me out of it. Most of the time, it's me thinking about what I'm going to do tomorrow or when I get home or thinking about a video game or music or something. I hate being interrupted when I'm thinking.


100%

I always have people asking me if im ok....telling me I have this blank stare on my face. Whats worse is that among my black and latino co-workers, they joke like "yo this white boy look like he about to shoot this bitch up!" And I dont find it funny because I know they are only semi-joking.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jun 8, 2019)

I hate when I want to say something either in person or online, I always end up backtracking what I want to say or I constantly lose my train of thought at constant times. 

It's worse when I'm talking to someone and I end up making the conversation awkward because I start forgetting what I'm trying to say and I also start stammering and stuttering as well.

Probably doesn't help that I also end up thinking way to much about what I want to say.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 8, 2019)

BenjaminW said:


> I hate when I want to say something either in person or online, I always end up backtracking what I want to say or I constantly lose my train of thought at constant times.
> 
> It's worse when I'm talking to someone and I end up making the conversation awkward because I start forgetting what I'm trying to say and I also start stammering and stuttering as well.
> 
> Probably doesn't help that I also end up thinking way to much about what I want to say.


Do you get nervous? Or do you find yourself always needing to back up farther in your story to give some background context when you start to say something, and in doing that maybe it comes off as coherent?


----------



## BenjaminW (Jun 8, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Do you get nervous? Or do you find yourself always needing to back up farther in your story to give some background context when you start to say something, and in doing that maybe it comes off as coherent?


Both but for the most part, it's me being nervous. I'm also a generally shy person in real life as well so I think that adds to my nervousness as well.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 8, 2019)

BenjaminW said:


> Both but for the most part, it's me being nervous. I'm also a generally shy person in real life as well so I think that adds to my nervousness as well.


I feel you!

Something that irritates the hell out of me is when I'm driving and no one is in front of me or behind me as far as I can see. As soon as I turn to drive down a street I got somebody right on my ass......like where the fuck did you come from?!


----------



## groovemasta (Jun 8, 2019)

BlackSG91 writing ;>)/ under every post.


----------



## Jason B (Jun 9, 2019)

Carrion Rocket said:


> In my experience, cigarette smokers are some of the laziest, most time wasting people on the planet.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 9, 2019)

Someone chewing with their mouth open. And especially chewing gum with their mouth open. All my '_fuck you_'s to them.


----------



## Ebony (Jun 9, 2019)

Keep the fucking orange peel out of my WEISSBIER!!!! It's come to the point now where I can almost only drink weissbier based on pre-18th century fundamentalist monk recipes. Nothing else is 100% safe from those damn lemon rinds. Gotta have that franciscan connection.


----------



## IGC (Jun 9, 2019)

I peeve out when people make food with like raisins or little chocolate chips in it, some of those little raisins or chocolate chips end up on the floor, and they mash into my sock or the rug when I step on them!


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 9, 2019)

IGC said:


> I peeve out when people make food with like raisins or little chocolate chips in it, some of those little raisins or chocolate chips end up on the floor, and they mash into my sock or the rug when I step on them!



In my nearly 40 years of life, this has happened to me zero times. One of us is doing something wrong with our lives.  do I just not find myself in enough situations were I'm eating chocolate chips or raisins?


----------



## IGC (Jun 9, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> In my nearly 40 years of life, this has happened to me zero times. One of us is doing something wrong with our lives.  do I just not find myself in enough situations were I'm eating chocolate chips or raisins?



You never know who might be in the same boat, so I just put it out there. Nothing too intense, kind of a funny too, but seriously in my life this is real! Oh those damn little chocolate chips and raisins!


----------



## Adieu (Jun 9, 2019)

IGC said:


> I peeve out when people make food with like raisins or little chocolate chips in it, some of those little raisins or chocolate chips end up on the floor, and they mash into my sock or the rug when I step on them!



That ain't it.

You have TWO issues:

1) a major cockroach infestation
2) need a new optometrist, ASAP


----------



## IGC (Jun 9, 2019)

Adieu said:


> That ain't it.
> 
> You have TWO issues:
> 
> ...




No, definitely rasins and even more certain chocolate chips. I know the person uses them in her daily meals.


----------



## Jason B (Jun 9, 2019)

In other words, a _giant_ cockroach.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 10, 2019)

Jason B said:


> In other words, a _giant_ cockroach.


Or lots of little one wearing an Edgar suit.

And one can't mention roaches on a music-centric forum without at least referencing:


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 10, 2019)

"We're gonna strip everything down and go back to our roots with our next album"..........said every band ever. Just stop it already. It hardly ever resembles your early works!

Family feud: host asks simple question that usually requires an obvious answer; person gives the dumbest answer ever that's not even close; someone in their family shouts "Thats a good answer! That's up there"! It doesnt agitate me so much but it is cringey


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Family feud: host asks simple question that usually requires an obvious answer; person gives the dumbest answer ever that's not even close



And ol' Steve Harvey gives you the classic


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2019)

Sometimes it be like that


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 10, 2019)

Improper grammar sure puts a damper on the day. Most people rely on Grammarly on their computers to correct their grammar mistakes. You should all learn proper grammar when in school & not in the workforce. So watch out all you young Millennials or the Grammar Slammer Bammer will get you & hammer in some proper grammar for sure.




;>)/


----------



## BenjaminW (Jun 11, 2019)

I don't know if anyone else here uses Reddit, but I absolutely fucking hate those videos where people read shit off of r/AskReddit with a text to speech voice. I think it's the most unoriginal crap that gets spewed onto YouTube nowadays.


----------



## vilk (Jun 11, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> "We're gonna strip everything down and go back to our roots with our next album"..........said every band ever. Just stop it already. It hardly ever resembles your early works!
> 
> Family feud: host asks simple question that usually requires an obvious answer; person gives the dumbest answer ever that's not even close; someone in their family shouts "Thats a good answer! That's up there"! It doesnt agitate me so much but it is cringey


It's an inside joke/ tradition on the show. You know that, right? They don't _really _think it's on the board.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 11, 2019)

vilk said:


> It's an inside joke/ tradition on the show. You know that, right? They don't _really _think it's on the board.



I think it's less of an "inside joke" and more like "uncle edgar gave a stupid answer, but no need to embarrass him, just say "good answer" and clap.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 11, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> I think it's less of an "inside joke" and more like "uncle edgar gave a stupid answer, but no need to embarrass him, just say "good answer" and clap.


This. Not to mention most if not all of them that say it look and act like theyre dead serious.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 11, 2019)

The worst one I've ever seen:

Host: (might not even have been Steve Harvey) "Name a movie star that you would want to protect the earth from an alien invasion."

Contestant: "....Clarabelle Cow."

For reference, this is Clarabelle Cow:







There were a lot of clapping people behind their shared podium, shouting "good answer!", with very very confused looks on their faces.


----------



## Kaura (Jun 11, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> The worst one I've ever seen:
> 
> Host: (might not even have been Steve Harvey) "Name a movie star that you would want to protect the earth from an alien invasion."
> 
> ...



So, in other words feminists? 

God, I hate feminists. I mean, I'm all for gender equality but modern feminists basicly just want all men to die.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Jun 11, 2019)

Kaura said:


> So, in other words feminists?
> 
> God, I hate feminists. I mean, I'm all for gender equality but modern feminists basicly just want all men to die.



Yes, as we know Claribelle Cow is the face of modern feminism.

Da fuck?


----------



## Kaura (Jun 12, 2019)

Science_Penguin said:


> Yes, as we know Claribelle Cow is the face of modern feminism.
> 
> Da fuck?



Da fuck, indeed.


----------



## chipchappy (Jun 12, 2019)

BlackSG91 said:


> Improper grammar sure puts a damper on the day. Most people rely on Grammarly on their computers to correct their grammar mistakes. You should all learn proper grammar when in school & not in the workforce. So watch out all you young Millennials or the Grammar Slammer Bammer will get you & hammer in some proper grammar for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You _really_ like to find Youtube videos related to your posts, eh?


----------



## Jason B (Jun 12, 2019)

Today’s pet peeve:

You come across a 101-level technical question on a pickup forum that no one seems bothered to answer; so you take the time to reply with an appropriately technical answer laying out the terminology and measurements in plain language. But because it’s guitar-related, someone has to make an off-topic tonewood reply, and the OP disregards the reality of their question to make tonewood the solution to a problem they didn’t have until someone told them tonewood was the problem:

_OP: How much will swapping the stock screws for this other screw change the tone of this pickup? I don’t want it to change - My needs are cosmetic.

Me: Here’s the inductance of that pickup, what henries are, and why a 100mH difference (at best) between those screw types will not affect the pickup to an extent you can perceive.

Tonewood Prosyletizer With Off-Topic Reply: That pickup’s super transparent; and will sound like whatever the fretboard wood is.

OP: Wow I didn’t know that! Tell me more about what fretboard this pickup sounds best with - I’ve been wanting to buy this Schecter and....
_


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 12, 2019)

Pickguard screws apparently have tone transfer capabilities. They can shape your sound from the wood to the pickups themselves. For a more modern tone use Philips head PG screws. For a more vintage sound use slot head PG screws.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 12, 2019)

What drives me nuts are people who drive real slow in the ultra-fast land while people driving behind them are going insane.





;>)/


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jun 13, 2019)

The sound of people eating... Eating sounds... It makes me irrationally mad and physically nauseous.

Ramen or Pho places are a no go for me.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jun 13, 2019)

BlackSG91 said:


> What drives me nuts are people who drive real slow in the ultra-fast land while people driving behind them are going insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Okay Dr. Denis Leary.


----------



## Drew (Jun 13, 2019)

Slow walkers, and people who stand on one-person-wide escalators, or stand side by side on two-person ones.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 13, 2019)

Kaura said:


> So, in other words feminists?


Correct. A feminist-lite would have maybe given an answer like "Wonder Woman", being that the character symbolizes the idea that "women are strong too" (which no one said they weren't and, that kind of heroic role is a masculine archetype, being played by a woman); but they said Clarabelle Cow, not many people know who the fuck that is, unless theyve done some sort of "confirmation bias" (if you will) research on the side, to purposely go out of their way and seek lesser know female cartoon characters.

Good point!



BlackSG91 said:


> Pickguard screws apparently have tone transfer capabilities.


I heard that certain screws sound better in 432hz


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 13, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Correct. A feminist-lite would have maybe given an answer like "Wonder Woman", being that the character symbolizes the idea that "women are strong too" (which no one said they weren't and, that kind of heroic role is a masculine archetype, being played by a woman); but they said Clarabelle Cow, not many people know who the fuck that is, unless theyve done some sort of "confirmation bias" (if you will) research on the side, to purposely go out of their way and seek lesser know female cartoon characters.
> 
> Good point!
> 
> ...



*YAAAZZZZZZZ!!!* Millennial for yes.


;>)/


----------



## budda (Jun 13, 2019)

People who dont know the far left lane is a passing lane, not a cruising lane.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 13, 2019)

budda said:


> People who dont know the far left lane is a passing lane, not a cruising lane.


Does that force you to then go around them and use the cruising lane as the passing lane?

But yeah, that should include walking on sidewalks too. Stay to the right!


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 13, 2019)

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 13, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Correct. A feminist-lite would have maybe given an answer like "Wonder Woman", being that the character symbolizes the idea that "women are strong too" (which no one said they weren't and, that kind of heroic role is a masculine archetype, being played by a woman); but they said Clarabelle Cow, not many people know who the fuck that is, unless theyve done some sort of "confirmation bias" (if you will) research on the side, to purposely go out of their way and seek lesser know female cartoon characters.



In this specific example, the guy was just a confused old man who gave shit answers all show, and in this case, he just said it in almost an exasperated tone, and threw his hands up in resignation.


----------



## budda (Jun 13, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Does that force you to then go around them and use the cruising lane as the passing lane?
> 
> But yeah, that should include walking on sidewalks too. Stay to the right!



Only if they dont move over like a normal person.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 13, 2019)

DUDE!


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 14, 2019)

When a revolving door is locked, but there's no sign to use a different door. You always try it once like normal, but then whwn it doesn't work, you have to try it again with more force in case it's one of those doors that take more "umphf" to get moving, only to have it not move again, and you look like a dummy.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 14, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> When a revolving door is locked, but there's no sign to use a different door. You always try it once like normal, but then whwn it doesn't work, you have to try it again with more force in case it's one of those doors that take more "umphf" to get moving, only to have it not move again, and you look like a dummy.



 That reminds me of the "No No Yes" USB meme.


I'm in agreement with nearly every one of the things you guys have said. The one I haven't seen yet, but makes me super irritated, is when someone introduces a new word into the daily lexicon, and then EVERYONE starts using it. I remember when someone on the news a decade or so ago used the term, "foment violence," and then everyone was using the term foment, as if it was as common as any other word. Kind of like the people with the 4th grade reading level, and the big word. Only you know that this individual didn't even have a "word of the day" calendar. They only got the term from watching TV.


----------



## Edika (Jun 14, 2019)

One thing that annoys me a lot is people stoping to chat with others in the middle of corridors, sidewalks, entrances etc etc instead of moving to the side and clear the passage. Then when you say "excuse me" they will move to the side and be "oh I'm sorry" and apologetic like they didn't realise they were blocking the way. Really? Standing in the middle of a passage way speaking about trivial matters not worth much brain power has had so absorbed not to pay attention to your surroundings and not realize you might be blocking the way? 

Even worse when I see drivers from opposite directions stop to speak. Luckily I've seen this only a few times, not in busy roads and they did move on when they saw me coming but I had to almost slow down to a stop for them to get moving.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 14, 2019)

Edika said:


> Even worse when I see drivers from opposite directions stop to speak. Luckily I've seen this only a few times, not in busy roads and they did move on when they saw me coming but I had to almost slow down to a stop for them to get moving.



YES! That drives me nuts. They act like they're not literally blocking both sides of the road.


----------



## Edika (Jun 14, 2019)

Another pet peeve is people not using their peripheral vision and just walk down the street lost in their own little worlds without a care in the world. Even when I'm in the middle of a serious conversation movement around my peripheral field of view will make me take notice. Even when walking around in deep thought I do notice others moving about. 

When waiting for a bus, public transport or someone somewhere. I try to find a place with not too many people that won't be in the way of others passing by. Then after a short while I'd have people all up my face while other regions near by will be completely empty. I think the worse thing is when I would be traveling and have lots of bags. I'll put them somewhere that they won't bother anyone somewhat in the back. If I leave more than few millimeters behind me, while in front of me there's 3 meters of space for someone to pass by there will always be a small percentage that will try to squeeze by behind me while THERE'S SO MUCH SPACE IN FRONT OF ME!!!! Why why why? Even one person doing that is annoying but in 10-15 minute wait there are 10 people at least trying to do that .


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jun 14, 2019)

Five empty stalls in the work bathroom. I go to the very last one. Despite three others being empty that aren't next to me, this person chooses the one next to me. Seriously? Come on, I don't want to smell you any more than I have to.


----------



## Jason B (Jun 14, 2019)

To make matters worse, “that guy” always showcases his talent of unzipping his asshole all the way to the elbow. Maybe their bowels just can’t move without an audience? I know that, were I independently wealthy (which I am), I’d make a hobby of hanging out in malls, airports, and buffets for the express purpose of following men into bathrooms and shitting loudly in the adjacent stall.


----------



## Edika (Jun 14, 2019)

Jason B said:


> To make matters worse, “that guy” always showcases his talent of unzipping his asshole all the way to the elbow. Maybe their bowels just can’t move without an audience? I know that, were I independently wealthy (which I am), I’d make a hobby of hanging out in malls, airports, and buffets for the express purpose of following men into bathrooms and shitting loudly in the adjacent stall.



Wouldn't that make you then "that guy"?


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jun 14, 2019)

Jason B said:


> To make matters worse, “that guy” always showcases his talent of unzipping his asshole all the way to the elbow. Maybe their bowels just can’t move without an audience? I know that, were I independently wealthy (which I am), I’d make a hobby of hanging out in malls, airports, and buffets for the express purpose of following men into bathrooms and shitting loudly in the adjacent stall.




What in the fuck?


----------



## Anquished (Jun 14, 2019)

Wow, where do I start? 

I suppose one of my worst ones is people telling me to do something I was either already doing, or about to do. I mean, it's not their fault if they didn't know I was about to do it, sure, but if they can clearly see me already doing the thing....


----------



## MFB (Jun 14, 2019)

Co-workers who you run into in the bathroom, and even thought I've very clearly got my dick in my hand, y'know to take a piss, you think know is the time for chit chat? Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 14, 2019)

one of my old co-workers, a "salesman" through and through, would continue calls while taking a piss, and then would stand there for a few minutes so the automatic flush wouldn't go off...but then if it was one of his long-time industry buddies, he'd make sure to let them know that he's taking a leak.

A co-worker from many years ago, at a grocery store, would walk past people using a urinal and (lightly, but still) kick them in the butt so that they would lose just-enough balance to stumble forward slightly. And people wondered why there was always piss on the floor.

Oh, and also, piss on the floor around urinals. Like, seriously...you're firing point-blank as a target he size of a toddler's torso, or larger. Do you really still have that bad of aim?


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 14, 2019)

Different types of men piss in urinals..
1. With head facing straight ahead.
2. Head facing down
3. Head facing up.
4. Hand either behing head or on hip or leaning up against dividing wall.
5. The chit chatter as mentioned
6. The guy who musters up the biggest loogey right next to you.
7. The guy who has stage fright and cant pee
8. The guy who chooses to stand next to you as mentioned.
9. The guy who brings his 4 year old and makes him stand next to you to pee.
10. The singing/whistling/rapping guy who wouldn't be doing it if you nobody was in the room.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 14, 2019)

People that don't put shit back where they found it. The hospital I work at even makes it stupidly easy, since EVERYTHING IS LABELED TO KEEP IT FUCKING ORGANIZED.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 14, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> People that don't put shit back where they found it. The hospital I work at even makes it stupidly easy, since EVERYTHING IS LABELED TO KEEP IT FUCKING ORGANIZED.


Yeah I cant stand that. Inversely though, I also cant stand when people take ownership of certain tools that doesnt belong to them. Like the when you take a roll of tape or something off of someones desk to use it locally for a second...."Did you take MY tape? Who said you could touch MY tape".

"Oh, did you buy this tape? No you didn't, the company did".


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 14, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Yeah I cant stand that. Inversely though, I also cant stand when people take ownership of certain tools that doesnt belong to them. Like the when you take a roll of tape or something off of someones desk to use it locally for a second...."Did you take MY tape? Who said you could touch MY tape".
> 
> "Oh, did you buy this tape? No you didn't, the company did".



People in our office do this all the time with material samples. Like...at most, we'd only ever need 2 of each of people just returned them when they were done. But instead, everyone has to keep their own personal stash, so every time I need something, i invariable have to go request a new one from the vendor, and pay to have it over-nighted.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 14, 2019)

Edika said:


> One thing that annoys me a lot is people stoping to chat with others in the middle of corridors, sidewalks, entrances etc etc instead of moving to the side and clear the passage.



Reminds me of a time in university where some girl was walking and texting or w/e on her phone in a packed corridor, first week of classes. She just STOPPED right at the top of a set of stairs directly in front of me. She's lucky I wasn't doing the same thing or we would have been experiencing the Slinky effect down said stairs in a pile of sorrow and electronic destruction.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 14, 2019)

People I think just have the automatic instinct to stop at the wrong places, unless they are actively paying attention.

Like...I was carring two back packs through the airport, and wanted to stop and re-adjust, so I pulled over to the side, against a blank wall to do so out of the flow of traffic. When I continued, I was going to make a pit stop in the bathroom. A slow-walking, phone-engaged person was in front of me, and then just came to a stop right before the men's room doorway. or in a grocery store, when stores keep adding more and more floor-stacks of goods in the aisles, they'll park their cart RIGHT in this pinch point.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 14, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> People in our office do this all the time with material samples. Like...at most, we'd only ever need 2 of each of people just returned them when they were done. But instead, everyone has to keep their own personal stash, so every time I need something, i invariable have to go request a new one from the vendor, and pay to have it over-nighted.


yeah it's a bit more of a big deal in the ER. The whole reason to keep shit organized is so you can easily find it when something goes wrong (which is pretty much all the time). That's why each bay has their own crash cart with supplies in neatly labeled drawers. I can't believe the number of times I've gone looking for critical stuff like sodium bicarb and some stupid bitch forgot to restock the cart, so I have to go run over and cannibalize another cart.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> That reminds me of the "No No Yes" USB meme.
> 
> 
> I'm in agreement with nearly every one of the things you guys have said. The one I haven't seen yet, but makes me super irritated, is when *someone introduces a new word* into the daily lexicon, and then EVERYONE starts using it. I remember when someone on the news a decade or so ago used the term, "foment violence," and then everyone was using the term foment, as if it was as common as any other word. Kind of like the people with the 4th grade reading level, and the big word. Only you know that this individual didn't even have a "word of the day" calendar. They only got the term from watching TV.






PunkBillCarson said:


> Five empty stalls in the work bathroom. I go to the very last one. Despite three others being empty that aren't next to me, this person chooses the one next to me. Seriously? Come on, I don't want to smell you any more than I have to.



Next time just tell that person to...






...GET BACK!!!






;>)/


----------



## Kaura (Jun 14, 2019)

You want a good pet peeve?

People who feel obliged to signature their every post even though there's a dedicated signature plot (or whatever the fvck you call it). 

_;>)/_


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 14, 2019)

The guy who is playing the music from his phone for their group, is also the guy who apparently have every app on his phone produce a different notification tone, and has every notification option enabled.

"So...so you think you can--"

*whistle*

".........tell...heaven from h--"

*bing bing*

"........ell. Blue--"

*chirp chirp chirp.....chirp chirp chirp....chirp"

"........skies from rain. Can you tell a green field, from a cold steel--"

*different whistle*

".........rail..."


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jun 14, 2019)

Those folks who hold their phone out flat in front of their mouth and have a conversation on speaker phone like they are on a reality TV show or whatever it's from.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 14, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Those folks who hold their phone out flat in front of their mouth and have a conversation on speaker phone like they are on a reality TV show or whatever it's from.



And also, phone manuf who dont make loud-enough ear speakers.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 14, 2019)

I hate those bright ass light bars that people put on their pickup trucks. One long ass bright ass beam. Its annoying as shit, I cant see anything, I dont know how they are legal.

And just modern cars' headlights in general are bright as shit. Especially in the rain, at night, with no street lights.

There needs to be more street lights on highways too. Can't see shit = hitting a deer.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jun 14, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Those folks who hold their phone out flat in front of their mouth and have a conversation on speaker phone like they are on a reality TV show or whatever it's from.


But seriously, why do people do this?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 14, 2019)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> But seriously, why do people do this?



Reality TV.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 14, 2019)

Oh man, audible texting keys. Was just reminded today that I hate those too. 

*click... click click click click click


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 14, 2019)

I was already on my way to the airport, and got a text saying I've been bumped to a later fight.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 14, 2019)

Kaura said:


> You want a good pet peeve?
> 
> People who feel obliged to signature their every post even though there's a dedicated signature plot (or whatever the fvck you call it).
> 
> _;>)/_



A dedicated signature plot you say? You are one, very clever young Millennial...yoo..can't haz cheezburger!







*;>)/*


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 15, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> I was already on my way to the airport, and got a text saying I've been bumped to a later fight.


I've been there. American bumped me from a flight about an hour before takeoff. It was bullshit since I ended up stranded in san antonio for a day, and then ended up on a flight with a 3hr layover instead of the original earlier direct flight I had.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 15, 2019)

I live veeeeeery close to an airport, so I usually dont check the flight status until I'm almost ready to leave, at the last minute. Once, I found out that my flight got moved to another airport that's 45 mins away (without traffic...up to 2hrs with bad rush hour traffic).

I now check flight status several hours earlier.

I made the flight, but hurt myself trying to run with luggage.


----------



## Edika (Jun 15, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> And just modern cars' headlights in general are bright as shit. Especially in the rain, at night, with no street lights.
> 
> There needs to be more street lights on highways too. Can't see shit = hitting a deer.



Modern car headlights are really annoying for other drivers during the night on roads with no street lights.

Concerning that, I've heard (and I'm not sure how true this is) while living in France that in areas with no street lighting there where less accidents than areas with street lights because drivers where more alert and were driving slower during the night. So most roads in France outside of cities are not lit.

Since I first started driving in N.Ireland and Ireland where it's the same thing the moment you go out of a city, I've found this extremely tiring, stressful and more dangerous. Whenever an oncoming car comes, even with the regular lights, it blinds me and I can't see a thing other than their headlights. So for a few seconds I loose complete sight of the road. And most of the roads here are twisty and turny as they don't have too many highways. Whenever I drive a long distance in the night here I end up with a headache, drained and super stressed at the same time.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm going to add Elmo to this list. My kid is recently obsessed and fuck me is Sesame Street ever irritating in more than very small doses.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 15, 2019)

ImNotAhab said:


> I'm going to add Elmo to this list. My kid is recently obsessed and fuck me is Sesame Street ever *irritating* in more than very small doses.



You can say that again...especially that pesky Ernie!




;>)/


----------



## Kaura (Jun 16, 2019)

Tried to write lyrics for the first time in ages and man, I thought writing riffs was hard because my memory turns into one of a goldfish but with lyrics I literally forgot the lines in the two seconds I opened up Wordpad.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Jun 16, 2019)

The whole millennial vs Gen X vs Gen Z and all that BS. For real, 50 years ago there were idiots and losers just like today. Being born in a certain year does not mean I am like other people born within a 10 or 15 year span. Some people are just dumb and sensitive. Some aren't. I don't care what year you were born, I judge you by your actions and that's about it. Also, as I found out, a good 90% of the people making fun of millennials, are millennials, since that goes back to 1986 or something along those lines.

EDIT: It's 1981. So all you 38 year olds and younger should stop saying Millennials, because that's you, and it's dumb.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 16, 2019)

ThePIGI King said:


> The whole millennial vs Gen X vs Gen Z and all that BS. For real, 50 years ago there were idiots and losers just like today. Being born in a certain year does not mean I am like other people born within a 10 or 15 year span. Some people are just dumb and sensitive. Some aren't. I don't care what year you were born, I judge you by your actions and that's about it. Also, as I found out, a good 90% of the people making fun of millennials, are millennials, since that goes back to 1986 or something along those lines.
> 
> EDIT: It's 1981. So all you 38 year olds and younger should stop saying Millennials, because that's you, and it's dumb.


Idk man. An idiot 50 years ago had more genuine experiences in real life than an idiot today who experiences life artificially and vicariously, glued to a tablet 24/7


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 16, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Idk man. An idiot 50 years ago had more genuine experiences in real life than an idiot today who experiences life artificially and vicariously, glued to a tablet 24/7



You can say that again...preach it! I see this everyday more and more on the bus people who are just glued to their phones constantly waiting patiently for it's command. I remember technology over 30 years ago and I look now how it has evolved and it's stunning. I think modern technology has become a pacifier for the general masses. That's what the Globalists & the elites want.








;>)/


----------



## Leberbs (Jun 16, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Those folks who hold their phone out flat in front of their mouth and have a conversation on speaker phone like they are on a reality TV show or whatever it's from.



I work with 2 dudes that take this to another level. They use the speech-to-txt function all the time - while txting, while sending emails, googling something, getting directions, fact checking your ass in front of you, asking google to call someone, etc. It is beyond annoying.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 17, 2019)

BlackSG91 said:


> You can say that again...preach it! I see this everyday more and more on the bus people who are just glued to their phones constantly waiting patiently for it's command. I remember technology over 30 years ago and I look now how it has evolved and it's stunning. I think modern technology has become a pacifier for the general masses. That's what the Globalists & the elites want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and appropriate meme!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 17, 2019)

ThePIGI King said:


> The whole millennial vs Gen X vs Gen Z and all that BS. For real, 50 years ago there were idiots and losers just like today. Being born in a certain year does not mean I am like other people born within a 10 or 15 year span. Some people are just dumb and sensitive. Some aren't. I don't care what year you were born, I judge you by your actions and that's about it. Also, as I found out, a good 90% of the people making fun of millennials, are millennials, since that goes back to 1986 or something along those lines.
> 
> EDIT: It's 1981. So all you 38 year olds and younger should stop saying Millennials, because that's you, and it's dumb.


The problem with being a millennial and being 31 is i did not have anything in common with the early 20 somethings of today. I argue with my step brother about this all the time, hes 26 or 27.

I work for the state of NY and have been since i was 18. I have already spent 1/3 of my life working the same job, when these 20 somethings havent worked a full year in their life. I just don't see how we have anything in common other than a date range. The previous generational age gaps had way more in common with each other IMO. Especially when it cones to wage gaps.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 17, 2019)

BlackSG91 said:


> You can say that again...preach it! I see this everyday more and more on the bus people who are just glued to their phones constantly waiting patiently for it's command. I remember technology over 30 years ago and I look now how it has evolved and it's stunning. I think modern technology has become a pacifier for the general masses. That's what the Globalists & the elites want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One could (and should) argue that the content they are consuming is different, but...


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 17, 2019)

pet peeve: all of my new locks.

My new sliding door has a built-in lock that always make it seem/feel like you've locked it, but then you aren't actually...you have to push past, what feels like, a positive stop. Before realizing this is what was happening, I was getting in trouble for leaving the door unlocked, when I was genuinely sure in my head that I thought I locked it.

All of my old Schlage door knobs and dead bolt locks had locking knobs that were easy to remember: If the knob faced "up = unlock", and "left = locked". And both styles would turn towards the door jamb to lock. Meaning when at the front door, both knobs turned counter clock-wise. When at the garage side door, they both turned clockwise (towards the jamb, in both cases).

We recently replaced all of the knobs with new ones from Baldwin. While they feel like a higher-quality knob and lock...they annoy me. First, the orientation is opposite...now, Up/down means locked, and left/right means unlocked. But worse than that, is that all of the deadbolts turn the same was as our old ones, but the locks on the knobs go the other way. So to go into the front yard, you turn the deadbolt counter-clockwise, but you turn the lock on the knob clockwise.

There appears to be no way to change either of these.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 17, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> One could (and should) argue that the content they are consuming is different, but...



I guess you made a good point there...+1 for you. But can you contact or text your friends through a newspaper? There's so many more things you can do with a smart phone compared to a newspaper that it takes up much more of your time and I see this daily people who are totally immersed in their phones. I graduated college before the internet was available to the public & I was always fascinated with how technology evolved and I would have never thought when I look back that it would have turned into what I see today. What will the world be like 20 years into the future? Maybe we will have a small chip installed into our brains that works as a cell phone and operate as a whole computer system. Who knows but at the rate technology developed since I was in school is somewhat mind-blowing. The way we interact today is much more different than in the past.


;>)/


----------



## ThePIGI King (Jun 17, 2019)

cwhitey2 said:


> The problem with being a millennial and being 31 is i did not have anything in common with the early 20 somethings of today. I argue with my step brother about this all the time, hes 26 or 27.
> 
> I work for the state of NY and have been since i was 18. I have already spent 1/3 of my life working the same job, when these 20 somethings havent worked a full year in their life. I just don't see how we have anything in common other than a date range. The previous generational age gaps had way more in common with each other IMO. Especially when it cones to wage gaps.



But as I said, it's not so much of a generational thing as it is down to an individual. I've worked 40hr work weeks since 16, had a car I bought outright by 17, my own home at 18, an associate's degree at 18, and graduated BCT and AIT in the Army National Guard by 19. And I surround myself with people who are my age doing just as well, some even better than myself.

I'm not trying to gloat or anything here, I'm just using myself as an example to say that just because I was born in 1998, doesn't mean I'm a sensitive little guy that lacks drive and work ethic. Year of birth is not a deciding factor on these things. Upbringing and personal character are. Everyone has their own choices, grouping people by year of birth is no different than profiling racial, religious, sexual orientation, or whatever the hell people judge each other off of.

I'm sure if you 40+ year old people asked people that are 80, they would tell you that your generation is lazy and stupid. It's a cycle. That's why all old people, regardless of age, always say "back in my day [insert how old people are better]".


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 17, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> One could (and should) argue that the content they are consuming is different, but...


Riiiiight because kids use their tablets and phones so they can read the news. Lmao.

But, it takes 20 minutes to read a whole newspaper tops. Different then being glued to a phone all day and night.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 17, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Riiiiight because kids use their tablets and phones so they can read the news. Lmao.
> 
> But, it takes 20 minutes to read a whole newspaper tops. Different then being glued to a phone all day and night.



If you ever watch the movie "Her" starring Joaquin Phoenix it will describe the whole Millennial phenomenon in a nutshell.


;>)/


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 17, 2019)

BlackSG91 said:


> If you ever watch the movie "Her" starring Joaquin Phoenix it will describe the whole Millennial phenomenon in a nutshell.
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Is it a newer one? Im so out of touch with new movies lately. By lately I mean the past 10 years.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 17, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Is it a newer one? Im so out of touch with new movies lately. By lately I mean the past 10 years.



It's somewhat new but I guess you can Google it to see what year it was made and the what the story is about. It will pretty much describes what's going to happen when technology integrates into human daily functions and needs. It sort of predicts the future.


;>)/


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 17, 2019)

BlackSG91 said:


> It's somewhat new but I guess you can Google it to see what year it was made and the what the story is about. It will pretty much describes what's going to happen when technology integrates into human daily functions and needs. It sort of predicts the future.
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Just read the plot and it sounds like a very good one indeed. Very interesting. 

Check out the book/film Brave New World if you havent. The movie is a bit harder to stomach because of its cheesey atmosphere and production


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 17, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Just read the plot and it sounds like a very good one indeed. Very interesting.
> 
> Check out the book/film Brave New World if you havent. The movie is a bit harder to stomach because of its cheesey atmosphere and production



I remember the name of the movie/book you mentioned. It's probably in the same line as "Her". It's one step closer for us to understand the complex nature of Millennials. I wonder what the next generation will be after "Z". Maybe Generation "A" for advanced super species.


;>)/


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 18, 2019)

I hate when people dont flush the toilet out of courtesy. The last thing i want to do is hear someones shit pushing out of their ass. I definitely dont want to smell it. Flush the damn toilet a few times......while you are shitting and when you are done so it doesnt just sit there. Fuck!


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 18, 2019)

I live in California where I can understand limiting flushes (keep in mind I grew up in the midwest, where water, literally, falls from the sky...I know, right? Weird...)...but yeah...a single courtesy flush, please! Smell is dependent on particles of what you are smelling actually coming into contact with your nose. Gross.

However, no public bathroom should be so silent as to be able to hear a co-occupant's mushy extrusion. Fans, white noise, radios, etc.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 18, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> I live in California where I can understand limiting flushes (keep in mind I grew up in the midwest, where water, literally, falls from the sky...I know, right? Weird...)...but yeah...a single courtesy flush, please! Smell is dependent on particles of what you are smelling actually coming into contact with your nose. Gross.
> 
> However, no public bathroom should be so silent as to be able to hear a co-occupant's mushy extrusion. Fans, white noise, radios, etc.


I was going to say that, there should definitely always be some kind of background noise


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 18, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> *I hate when people dont flush the toilet* out of courtesy. The last thing i want to do is hear someones shit pushing out of their ass. I definitely dont want to smell it. Flush the damn toilet a few times......while you are shitting and when you are done so it doesnt just sit there. Fuck!



I can't stand it when people don't flush their hats.




;>)/


----------



## p0ke (Jun 19, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> I hate when people dont flush the toilet out of courtesy. The last thing i want to do is hear someones shit pushing out of their ass. I definitely dont want to smell it. Flush the damn toilet a few times......while you are shitting and when you are done so it doesnt just sit there. Fuck!



That + if something sticks in the toilet, don't just leave it there - at least over here there's usually a toilet brush next to the seat that's intended exactly for that... But people just don't use it and leave their sticky splatter all over the bowl


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Jun 19, 2019)

When people pronounce words with letters that aren't even in the word. A silent letter in a word is one thing, a non-existant letter is another.

EDIT: Ironically, spelling.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 19, 2019)

Carrion Rocket said:


> When people pronounce words with letters that aren't even in the word. A silent letter in a word is one thing, a non-existant letter is another.
> 
> EDIT: Ironically, spelling.


Acrosst


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 19, 2019)

The906 said:


> Acrosst


That's an example in an educational short from 1972, riffed-on by RiffTrax. It's one of my favorite shorts.
https://www.rifftrax.com/improve-your-pronunciation

Half my family on my dad's side mispronounces some of the weirdest words. My favorite is "optopsy".

Today's annoyance: I'm standing in line at a store, and I'm next in line. There's a line of people behind me, probably seven people deep. Around the corner from the end of the line, there's a cosmetics counter. At one point, another employee pops her head around the corner, and shouts, "I can help next over in cosmetics!"

My annoyances are two-fold.

1) The person at the very end of the line who, without skipping a beat, just assumes it's her "turn", and jumps to be first in the new line, even though some of us have been waiting for several minutes.

2) When the cashier just shouts "next!" when opening a new lane. At my local Target, they get it right about 25% of the time. "Right" means that when they are going to open a new register, they'd walk up to the person who is actually next in line, and direct them to the new line. Then others can follow. It's orderly, and the only people who feel "cheated" are the ones who are still at the end of a line...and if they still feel cheated, then they are just assholes to begin with.


----------



## Leviathus (Jun 19, 2019)

I hate when people pronounce "both" like "bolth", there's no fucking L in it!

Say it with me "BO-TH"

Also (and pardon benign racism), if you order Chinese food delivery and the delivery person isn't even remotely Asian. I know it's ridiculous but i always feel like somethin's up, lol.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 20, 2019)

Carrion Rocket said:


> When people pronounce words with letters that aren't even in the word. A silent letter in a word is one thing, a non-existant letter is another.
> 
> EDIT: Ironically, spelling.



Like the word jalapeno?




;>)/


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jun 20, 2019)

Over the top gender reveal nonsense like cakes/fireworks/all the other shite that ends up in FB feed.

#OldManYellsAtClould


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 20, 2019)

pickup companies that can't even bother to put up clips/DIs of the pickups, and worse yet, don't even bother to try to describe their sound.

Amp demos where people run a ts or boost for the whole demo.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 20, 2019)

Commercial airplanes need to go back to having a rear door. I'll walk the tarmac if I don't have to watch dingusii retrieving their 7-day suitcase in the overhead 15 rows behind their seats. 

Also, just give is this too.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jun 20, 2019)

The906 said:


> Commercial airplanes need to go back to having a rear door. I'll walk the tarmac if I don't have to watch dingusii retrieving their 7-day suitcase in the overhead 15 rows behind their seats.
> 
> Also, just give is this too.
> 
> ...



KLM subsequently sued by Gibson for copyright infringement.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 20, 2019)

That article's caption is pure ridiculous bullshit. Not only would no airline take on the liability for injury or the potential mess cleanup to offer a stand up buffet on a plane with the constant threat of random, unexpected, and violent turbulence...but dedicating so much square footage for an amenity, when they could just add another row of seats, doesn't make any financial sense unless they jacked up ticket prices. It would be like paying rent on an apartment with an extra bedroom that you never use except to store snacks.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 20, 2019)

Im surprised airplanes use peanuts as their main choice of snack considering some people are dangerously allergic to peanuts.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 20, 2019)

Smoke detector batteries apparently only start dying at night when the whole house is asleep.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 20, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Im surprised airplanes use peanuts as their main choice of snack considering some people are dangerously allergic to peanuts.



It's been years since I've gotten peanuts. It's almost always either pretzels (which is annoying because I'm always thirsty when finally boarding a plane), or Biscoff cookies.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 20, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Smoke detector batteries apparently only start dying at night when the whole house is asleep.



This is true.


spudmunkey said:


> It's been years since I've gotten peanuts. It's almost always either pretzels (which is annoying because I'm always thirsday when finally boarding a plane), or Biscoff cookies.



Big Water forces me to buy that extra 1.5L of Dasani at the terminal so I can take it with me and stay hydrated. Vs. the shotglass of tank water doled out auspiciously by the cart.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 20, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> It's been years since I've gotten peanuts. It's almost always either pretzels (which is annoying because I'm always thirsday when finally boarding a plane), or Biscoff cookies.


Last week i took my first flight ever to orlando. It was an amazing experience. I was looking out the window the entire time.

Small bottle of water was 3.50. It was only a 3 hour flight so I ate prior and after. 4 rows from the very back of the plane. Kid kicking my seat half the time on the way back. Entertaining flight staff to lighten the mood. They put my bag on the wrong carousel. End ramble.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 20, 2019)

The906 said:


> Big Water


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 20, 2019)

The906 said:


> This is true.
> 
> 
> Big Water forces me to buy that extra 1.5L of Dasani at the terminal so I can take it with me and stay hydrated. Vs. the shotglass of tank water doled out auspiciously by the cart.


the real trick is take a collapsible bottle with you through security, then fill it up at a water fountain, or in the sink if you're desperate.
I like this bottle for traveling, it packs down pretty small.
https://hydrapak.com/stash-1-liter


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 20, 2019)

The906 said:


> This is true.
> 
> 
> Big Water forces me to buy that extra 1.5L of Dasani at the terminal so I can take it with me and stay hydrated. Vs. the shotglass of tank water doled out auspiciously by the cart.



I always have a water bottle with me, that I normally empty right before security and re-fill right after, but many airports don't make it as easy to refill them as San Francisco or Portland. I can't remember where I was, but in one airport, I walked around for almost 10 minutes looking for any sort of drinking fountain that could shoot higher than 1" so i could refill my bottle, or a water refill station, before standing in line at a cafe to ask them for some tap/soda fountain water.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 20, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Last week i took my first flight ever to orlando. It was an amazing experience. I was looking out the window the entire time.
> 
> Small bottle of water was 3.50. It was only a 3 hour flight so I ate prior and after. 4 rows from the very back of the plane. Kid kicking my seat half the time on the way back. Entertaining flight staff to lighten the mood. They put my bag on the wrong carousel. End ramble.



Orlando is awesome. In August.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 20, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the real trick is take a collapsible bottle with you through security, then fill it up at a water fountain, or in the sink if you're desperate.
> I like this bottle for traveling, it packs down pretty small.
> https://hydrapak.com/stash-1-liter


That looks like a great solution.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 20, 2019)

The906 said:


> That looks like a great solution.


they're awesome imo plus they're only a bit bigger than a hockey puck when flattened. I use em for camping, at work, for travel, etc


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 20, 2019)

jaxadam said:


> Orlando is awesome. In August.


Why August?


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Jun 20, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Why August?



Way less people in August.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 20, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Why August?


5 billion degrees


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 20, 2019)

jaxadam said:


> 5 billion degrees



With a matching humidity % and dew point.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 20, 2019)

jaxadam said:


> 5 billion degrees


Oh ok. Well when I was there it was humid and felt like mid 90s.

I actually love muggy summer-like nights.

Also almost stepped on some giant cockroaches at night on the sidewalk....those are something I never care to see ever again.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 20, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Oh ok. Well when I was there it was humid and felt like mid 90s.
> 
> I actually love muggy summer-like nights.
> 
> Also almost stepped on some giant cockroaches at night on the sidewalk....those are something I never care to see ever again.



Palmetto bug. Florida state animal


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 22, 2019)

Being able to hear people's music through their headphones.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 22, 2019)

Supporting acts I want to see but mixed in with others/headliners I don't care about.

Outdoor concerts in PHX in August. We have way more indoor venues these days to deal with the goofy monsoon season weather. Walls of dirt, total stagnant 105 degree in high humidity air or sideways rain, or all three within an hour.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Jun 22, 2019)

Furtive Glance said:


> Being able to hear people's music through their headphones.



Can you please stop standing so close to me?


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 22, 2019)

;>)/


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 23, 2019)

Carrion Rocket said:


> Can you please stop standing so close to me?



That would be ironic - get irritated at some dudes music you can hear from his headphones, only to realize the song is, "Don't Stand So Close to Me."


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Carrion Rocket said:


> When people pronounce words with letters that aren't even in the word. A silent letter in a word is one thing, a non-existant letter is another.
> 
> EDIT: Ironically, spelling.



Professional, educated chefs on TV that mispronounce "chipolte" and "cardamon" (it's "chipotle" and "cardamom"). OK, to be fair "cardamon" is one of those, "or sometimes..." variations, but it still annoys me.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jun 29, 2019)

People that bitch about not being able to get a job, but won't stop the habits that prevent them from passing a drug test. Whether you agree with policy or not, it is a company's prerogative to hire you or not based on what you have in your system. They don't have to hire someone who smokes weed/takes pills, especially in an industrial setting where heavy machinery is constantly operated.


----------



## MetalHex (Jun 29, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> People that bitch about not being able to get a job, but won't stop the habits that prevent them from passing a drug test. Whether you agree with policy or not, it is a company's prerogative to hire you or not based on what you have in your system. They don't have to hire someone who smokes weed/takes pills, especially in an industrial setting where heavy machinery is constantly operated.


Oh come on now you dont want to discriminate against drug users now do you? Jk


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jul 5, 2019)

Harley exhausts. Either aftermarket or stock, idk, the loud, obnoxious ones.


----------



## MetalHex (Jul 5, 2019)

Furtive Glance said:


> Harley exhausts. Either aftermarket or stock, idk, the loud, obnoxious ones.


Sometimes they just sit there and rev it for half an hour too. Or they go up and down the street, around the block, turn it off then back on again


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 5, 2019)

Furtive Glance said:


> Harley exhausts. Either aftermarket or stock, idk, the loud, obnoxious ones.



How is a Harley like a dog? They both like riding in the back of trucks!


----------



## MetalHex (Jul 5, 2019)

If there is one thing synonymous with a pickup truck driver, it is the guarantee of a fat, hairy arm hanging out the window.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 5, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> If there is one thing synonymous with a pickup truck driver, it is the guarantee of a fat, hairy arm hanging out the window.



I thought that pickup trucks were synonymous with Telecasters?


----------



## MetalHex (Jul 5, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I thought that pickup trucks were synonymous with Telecasters?


I suppose in the same way Prius' are synonymous with Stranbergs.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 6, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Professional, educated chefs on TV that mispronounce "chipolte" and "cardamon" (it's "chipotle" and "cardamom"). OK, to be fair "cardamon" is one of those, "or sometimes..." variations, but it still annoys me.



Cardamom is the original Latin. "Cardamon" is far less common in English, as it came back around through Russian via middle classic Greek. Modern Greek drops the final letter altogether, though, and the ancient Greek was transliterated from the Latin as kardamumon. Tl;dr "cardamom" is more standard.


----------



## MetalHex (Jul 6, 2019)

Im so sick of going to a restaurant and not getting paper napkins. Instead I get my utensils rolled up in a bath towel tgat I have to use for a napkin.

Also,
Me: can i get a drink with less or no ice?
Guy: no ice doesnt equal more drink
Me: no, it means less ice dumbass


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 6, 2019)

Old people that think I have to listen because they have an opinion.

Example:

Pull up to liquor store, wife driving, parked next to curb cause I know exactly what I'm getting, there's no line, there's no problem EXCEPT for the old guy just walking in.

Old Guy: "You know when you park like that it makes it harder for everyone to get in."

Me: "You know when old people talk no one listens, right?"

People that take on crusades for people that don't need them to irk the fuck out of me....people do this shit all the time when they know they're just running in for one thing and gonna bounce. 

Old Guy was already parked, wasn't ANY issue at all for HIM, he just felt that as an Old Person, it was his job to instruct me in the Old Person Ways.

Fuck you Old Guy.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jul 7, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Im so sick of going to a restaurant and not getting paper napkins. Instead I get my utensils rolled up in a bath towel tgat I have to use for a napkin.
> 
> Also,
> Me: can i get a drink with less or no ice?
> ...



Q: What do you call a Russian napkin?







A: A Soviet.


;>)/


----------



## Kaura (Jul 7, 2019)

Squier being mistyped as "Squire". That's like calling Fender "Fendre".


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jul 8, 2019)

Why in the name of Satan's puckered anus do people running recipe websites feel the need to give a long and irrelevant autobiographical accounting of what a dish means to them before getting to the goddamn recipe????? 

I don't care about your strained relationship with your father but crock-pot-pork-shoulder-brought-us-together or how keto has changed your life, i just want to know:
1. Ingredients
2. Method
3. Substitutes or diet alterations

After that you can hashtag Delicious/YAAASQUEEN/CleanEating/ImSorryYouAreDeadGrandmaCheersForApplepieRecipe to your attention seeking heart's content.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 8, 2019)

Don't forget the "One-star review: This recipe is terrible. Not only did it not look like the picture at all, but my whole family disliked it. I substituted the oil with applesauce, the flour with applesauce, the rosemary with applesauce, and the sea salt with applesauce, and this focaccia bread was terrible."


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 8, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> People that don't put shit back where they found it. The hospital I work at even makes it stupidly easy, since EVERYTHING IS LABELED TO KEEP IT FUCKING ORGANIZED.



I was in a Lowe's, and my GF was looking at hinges. While I was waiting for her to make up her mind between the ones she grabbed, I started re-sorting the hinges that she pulled, and then started to pull and sort the hinges that had gotten dumped in the wrong bins, all mixed up. I haven't worked retail in almost 10 years (and we sold hinges at my last almost-10-year retail job), but old habits die hard, I guess.


----------



## vilk (Jul 8, 2019)

I live around a bunch of 1 way streets with parking on either side. In my neighborhood, all street sides are full at all times--in other words, they are all 1 lane 1 way streets.

Despite this, people constantly are just parking their car in the middle of the street. They put on their flashers, maybe. They're picking someone up, or dropping something off. Maybe it's delivery, hard to say who's driving these days with half the cars on the street being gig drivers.

But how can you just block a whole fucking street? It's 1 way, 1 lane, there's no where else for the people behind you to go. I would accept it if you were waiting to pick someone up and you put on your flashers and wait, blocking the street, _but when someone rolls up behind you it means it's time to go around the block_. I pull up behind some of these people and they stick their finger out like "Just a minute!" Are you fucking kidding me? *Move your car out of the middle of the fucking road if you aren't driving it.*


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 8, 2019)

vilk said:


> I live around a bunch of 1 way streets with parking on either side. In my neighborhood, all street sides are full at all times--in other words, they are all 1 lane 1 way streets.
> 
> Despite this, people constantly are just parking their car in the middle of the street. They put on their flashers, maybe. They're picking someone up, or dropping something off. Maybe it's delivery, hard to say who's driving these days with half the cars on the street being gig drivers.
> 
> But how can you just block a whole fucking street? It's 1 way, 1 lane, there's no where else for the people behind you to go. I would accept it if you were waiting to pick someone up and you put on your flashers and wait, blocking the street, _but when someone rolls up behind you it means it's time to go around the block_. I pull up behind some of these people and they stick their finger out like "Just a minute!" Are you fucking kidding me? *Move your car out of the middle of the fucking road if you aren't driving it.*




These guys are the sort of people that make me want to buy a beater SUV as big and agricultural a one as possible, like a Land Rover, or a HUMMER or a Mercedes unimog and literally just physically push them out of the way.

These guys are literally the reason man invented monster trucks. Or helicopter gunships...


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 8, 2019)

vilk said:


> I live around a bunch of 1 way streets with parking on either side. In my neighborhood, all street sides are full at all times--in other words, they are all 1 lane 1 way streets.
> 
> Despite this, people constantly are just parking their car in the middle of the street. They put on their flashers, maybe. They're picking someone up, or dropping something off. Maybe it's delivery, hard to say who's driving these days with half the cars on the street being gig drivers.
> 
> But how can you just block a whole fucking street? It's 1 way, 1 lane, there's no where else for the people behind you to go. I would accept it if you were waiting to pick someone up and you put on your flashers and wait, blocking the street, _but when someone rolls up behind you it means it's time to go around the block_. I pull up behind some of these people and they stick their finger out like "Just a minute!" Are you fucking kidding me? *Move your car out of the middle of the fucking road if you aren't driving it.*



Ugh, these fuckin' guys...

There's a swim school on a street I drive down, and a pizza place across the street. At least once a week (OK, so I am probably exaggerating in my rage...maybe it's more like twice every 3 weeks), someone will be double-parked on BOTH sides, immediately next to each other, with their hazards on. Blocking both fucking lanes.

It's like the people in the grocery store who have the WHOLE aisle to stop and park, and yet they do so in the pinch point of the aisle, next to the floor stack of Triscuits, blocking all traffic.

On Saturday, I was parallel parked, downtown. When I came out, someone was double parked, blocking the front half of my car, and they had left the car.

The person behind me had left enough space that I could zig-zag back and forth to be able to get out, but if there weren't 40 witnesses inside the open-door restaurant right next to me, I would have reached in to the open window of his car, un-done the packing brake, and just pushed the car into the parking lot next door...and then pushed it into a spot with an expired meter, so he a) couldn't find his car, b) wouldn't block anybody else, and c) parking enforcement there are hard core and he'd assuredly get parking tickets.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 8, 2019)

vilk said:


> I live around a bunch of 1 way streets with parking on either side. In my neighborhood, all street sides are full at all times--in other words, they are all 1 lane 1 way streets.
> 
> Despite this, people constantly are just parking their car in the middle of the street. They put on their flashers, maybe. They're picking someone up, or dropping something off. Maybe it's delivery, hard to say who's driving these days with half the cars on the street being gig drivers.
> 
> But how can you just block a whole fucking street? It's 1 way, 1 lane, there's no where else for the people behind you to go. I would accept it if you were waiting to pick someone up and you put on your flashers and wait, blocking the street, _but when someone rolls up behind you it means it's time to go around the block_. I pull up behind some of these people and they stick their finger out like "Just a minute!" Are you fucking kidding me? *Move your car out of the middle of the fucking road if you aren't driving it.*



Oh, you hit my nerve with that story....

Here in Vermont, it's apparently socially acceptable to block traffic on main roads in order to chit chat with pedestrians or other drivers. It doesn't matter what time of day, either.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 8, 2019)

ImNotAhab said:


> Why in the name of Satan's puckered anus do people running recipe websites feel the need to give a long and irrelevant autobiographical accounting of what a dish means to them before getting to the goddamn recipe?????
> 
> I don't care about your strained relationship with your father but crock-pot-pork-shoulder-brought-us-together or how keto has changed your life, i just want to know:
> 1. Ingredients
> ...


jesus this is such a pet peeve of mine.I can't stand having to scroll or click through multiple pages of bullshit to get to a recipe. That's why I only use bigger recipe sites anymore




_MonSTeR_ said:


> These guys are the sort of people that make me want to buy a beater SUV as big and agricultural a one as possible, like a Land Rover, or a HUMMER or a Mercedes unimog and literally just physically push them out of the way.
> 
> These guys are literally the reason man invented monster trucks. Or helicopter gunships...


*cough* snowplow truck*cough*


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 8, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> jesus this is such a pet peeve of mine.I can't stand having to scroll or click through multiple pages of bullshit to get to a recipe. That's why I only use bigger recipe sites anymore



"And thanks for watching my video, guys. Make sure to click like, comment, and subscribe. Before we get started, I just want to thank the sponsor for today's video, Audible. And also, just want to give a shout out to my 'Premier' level Patreon supporters. And finally, here's a preview of my 'One Million Subscriber' special. [3 minutes later] And now that that's all the way, let me show you how to make one of my favorite recipies. Take food, and add hot.

"Thanks again for watching. If you liked the video, you know what to do...and if you don't, smash that like button, make sure to pick up some merch like this cool t-shirt because it really helps out the channel, and also please check out the affiliate links in the description for any of the items mentioned in the video."


----------



## MetalHex (Jul 8, 2019)

vilk said:


> I live around a bunch of 1 way streets with parking on either side. In my neighborhood, all street sides are full at all times--in other words, they are all 1 lane 1 way streets.
> 
> Despite this, people constantly are just parking their car in the middle of the street. They put on their flashers, maybe. They're picking someone up, or dropping something off. Maybe it's delivery, hard to say who's driving these days with half the cars on the street being gig drivers.
> 
> But how can you just block a whole fucking street? It's 1 way, 1 lane, there's no where else for the people behind you to go. I would accept it if you were waiting to pick someone up and you put on your flashers and wait, blocking the street, _but when someone rolls up behind you it means it's time to go around the block_. I pull up behind some of these people and they stick their finger out like "Just a minute!" Are you fucking kidding me? *Move your car out of the middle of the fucking road if you aren't driving it.*


Theres two sides to the coin. Id be pissed if i was waiting outside for someone to come out longer than I should have, now I got some guy on my ass beeping at me with nowhere to pull over, and now i gotta go all the fuckin way around the block?? If I have to go more than once around the block and I cant have the option to leave....your waiting right behind me.

Moral of the story, one way streets are absolutely inconvenient for everybody


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 8, 2019)

No. You pull the fuck over somewhere, and then pull up when the person is ready.


----------



## MetalHex (Jul 8, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> No. You pull the fuck over somewhere, and then pull up when the person is ready.





vilk said:


> all street sides are full at all times


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 8, 2019)

So you pull over and block a fire hydrant for a few minutes a couple blocks back until you get an "I'm ready" text.

This is my nearly every evening. I call her to let he know i'm on my way so she can piss and save her file. When I'm 2 blocks away, and around a corner, I pull up in front of a hydrant or in front of mailboxes and let her know I'm ready. When she is, I pull up in less than 30 seconds, even with traffic. If I didn't, I'd be blocking one-way traffic, with all spots taken on both sides.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 9, 2019)

And can I just add... all those guys who park up blocking not just traffic but emergency service vehicles, fire trucks, ambulances etc...

These are people’s lives here so you can get your double foam latte/ morning paper/ whatever it is that you have to park it like you stole it.

@KnightBrolaire - I searched for snowploughs on autotrader, nothing here in the U.K. which given how shit this country is at coping with winter weather in general, does not surprise me!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 9, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> And can I just add... all those guys who park up blocking not just traffic but emergency service vehicles, fire trucks, ambulances etc...
> 
> These are people’s lives here so you can get your double foam latte/ morning paper/ whatever it is that you have to park it like you stole it.
> 
> @KnightBrolaire - I searched for snowploughs on autotrader, nothing here in the U.K. which given how shit this country is at coping with winter weather in general, does not surprise me!



Snow plows are just big blades that are bolted onto a bracket/hydraulic cylinder on large vehicles. There typically isn't a specific vehicle. Search for "F250 snow plow" or "RAM2500 snow plow". 

They put them on anything from small Jeeps to garbage trucks and Class A stuff out here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 9, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> And can I just add... all those guys who park up blocking not just traffic but emergency service vehicles, fire trucks, ambulances etc...
> 
> These are people’s lives here so you can get your double foam latte/ morning paper/ whatever it is that you have to park it like you stole it.
> 
> @KnightBrolaire - I searched for snowploughs on autotrader, nothing here in the U.K. which given how shit this country is at coping with winter weather in general, does not surprise me!


yeah you guys prob don't get quite enough snow to have plow blades for sale everywhere. Up here snowblowers/plow blades are like hillbilly gold


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 9, 2019)

No F250 anywhere on the U.K.’s biggest used car website.Yeah anything like that is just not going to work over here, even as a pipe dream.

I’m just going to go back to shouting at clouds


----------



## vilk (Jul 9, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> now i gotta go all the fuckin way around the block?? If I have to go more than once around the block and I cant have the option to leave....your waiting right behind me.



Surely you realize in this situation it is you/your friends fault. So the person to be pissed at is him or yourself, not the driver beeping at you for doing something that is _illegal_. Either your friend is late, or you are early. So go around the block. Why should the person behind you be made to wait just for your own failings or that of your party? You go around the block as many times at it takes, and then chew out your friend when he gets in the car. Then next time you have to pick him up, maybe you should show up a little late.


To me, personally, I don't even know how someone could even consider doing that. I've never even attempted to. Do you know why? It's a really crazy reason, you might be surprised...

_the middle of the road is not a parking spot_.

Believe it or not, I actually _only _park my car in parking spots, legally. I imagine a utopia where no one would park their car in places that _cars are not supposed to be parked, ever._


----------



## MetalHex (Jul 9, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah you guys prob don't get quite enough snow to have plow blades for sale everywhere. Up here snowblowers/plow blades are like hillbilly gold






vilk said:


> _the middle of the road is not a parking spot_.
> 
> Believe it or not, I actually _only _park my car in parking spots, legally. I imagine a utopia where no one would park their car in places that _cars are not supposed to be parked, ever._


I agree but, shit does happen where not everything goes as planned.....usually at least 50% of the time


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 9, 2019)

About twice a year, someone parks in front of my driveway. My lot is only 25ft wide. So if a car parks us in across our driveway, we don't even have enough space on either side to drive on our own lawn to get out.

Parking enforcement is a joke, in my neighborhood. They won't come out until a car's been there for 3 days, and then they give a 3-day warning. You know what happens by then? Street-sweeping, where everyone moves their cars, and the counters re-start, so nobody ever gets a ticket for leaving cars in the neighborhood.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 9, 2019)

Those hydraulic plow attachments on the front of beat to shit 3/4 ton 4x4 with the bed half full of sandbags can provide a usable revenue stream for several months. Lake effect snow helps.


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 9, 2019)

People standing still on escalators!!1! It is a staircase! Move! Walk!
If you enjoy life so little that you have the time to stand there and wait for your inevitable death, then fine, but please let others pass!
If you are carrying a lot of stuff, then obviously that is fine, but else??+?

Same goes for people carrying nothing but themselves, perfectly able to walk, yet so lazy they take the elevator, instead of walking up the escalators! Especially if you are only going up one floor! And blocking said elevators for people that actually need it.

Yadda yadda first world problems!


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jul 9, 2019)

This friend at work who is always bitching about a job that he himself bid on. I'll tell the whole story:

Basically, he'd worked here before, gotten fired to go to a concert (he pointed out and used his last points to go to a Slayer concert), faced money hardship, acted like it wasn't his fault, keeps trying to get with a married woman who leads him on, decides that getting his job back where I work now is the best way to impress her, few months in he gets drug charges, blames the system for his failures, still somehow keeps his job despite being in jail for two days with no call, no show (two days is the limit for that here) and constantly bitches about his job now.

It's a job that basically requires you to know how to run every machine in the department as well as set it up, sometimes stay late to fix bad parts. He got this job under the pretenses from H.R. that he promised he wasn't going to miss work. Well, when he first got the job after his probation was up, he was missing like a motherfucker and then wondered why he wasn't being given any overtime or being trusted to handle more important tasks like act as troubleshooter for the line when the troubleshooter is gone. Months go by, he bitches and bitches and bitches about problems he gets himself into. Last night, it came to a head.

We were told that if we got production before time to go home, we'll go home early. We got production an hour or so early to be told that we can't go home early because we have to work eight hours or lose our holiday pay. I'm honestly not that pissed about it if at all, because we just had four days off. Half the people in the department plus this guy are irate over it. Over an hour? Really? He goes on and on about how our supervisor fucked us, despite it being a company policy and therefore out of the supervisor's hands. He was standing next to me saying: "well he didn't know at four o clock when he told us that, why does he all of a sudden know that's policy now?" I lost it and screamed "BECAUSE MAYBE HE FUCKING FORGOT?!?!" and stormed off. I'm normally not one to defend a higher-up, but in this case, it's a simple mistake that was made.

In short, I guess I'm just tired of this guy always complaining about something, usually situations that they get themselves into. This was just one of the more extreme examples.


----------



## Luafcm (Jul 9, 2019)

People. They are wrong alot. Ppl say the new 7421 is as good as the old 7321. When it clearly is a cheap pos with the corners cut to save money.


----------



## Kaura (Jul 9, 2019)

Luafcm said:


> People. They are wrong alot. Ppl say the new 7421 is as good as the old 7321. When it clearly is a cheap pos with the corners cut to save money.



I don't know about those budget-Ibanezeseses but I hate how people still think Squier guitars suck but they're just as good as (at least) MIM Fenders, ime. Kinda like how people think Gibson is still a prestigious guitar manufacturer when they should've been bankrupt like 5 years ago because of their shit guitars.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 9, 2019)

When my family members post shit like this on FB.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 9, 2019)

Luafcm said:


> People. They are wrong alot. Ppl say the new 7421 is as good as the old 7321. When it clearly is a cheap pos with the corners cut to save money.



Hell, the new 7421 isn't even as good as a (old) 7421.


----------



## MetalHex (Jul 9, 2019)

I hate flying bugs. Its like they all want to dive bomb every orifice of my head the second I step outside.

Or sometimes it is that they leave me alone until I start mowing the lawn where both of my hands are tied up.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 10, 2019)

Kaura said:


> I don't know about those budget-Ibanezeseses but I hate how people still think Squier guitars suck but they're just as good as (at least) MIM Fenders, ime. Kinda like how people think Gibson is still a prestigious guitar manufacturer when they should've been bankrupt like 5 years ago because of their shit guitars.


Tell me about it. The last few Squiers I messed with were made in China and Indonesia. Great feeling, great sounding, great playing. I definitely would not be ashamed to be seen on stage with one. Honestly I think they should just slap Fender logos on them and charge a grand for them like they did with the Japaneses.

Also, those Indonesian Squiers showed me the capability of Indo factory guitars and there is no excuse for all the garbage fuckups on Indo Ibanez guitars. Especially when they want to charge three or four times the cost of a Squier made in the same country.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 10, 2019)

The real scourge of the earth is freakin millennials man. Those vaping, man bun wearing, 90s mom clothes wearing dickweeds walking around talking into the edge of a smartphone about their stupid fucking virtual video game money and cartoons and shit. Grow the fuck up already! Quit making all of us actual adults pay for you to sit on your games and phones and shit all day! Get off your lazy ass and sweep a floor or dig a hole or do something useful instead of begging people to like your YouTube videos of you playing video games! 

I'm 35 years old with a wife and kids to take care of. I shouldn't have to support some lazy ass millennials too!


----------



## MFB (Jul 10, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> The real scourge of the earth is freakin millennials man. [...] I'm 35 years old with a wife and kids to take care of. I shouldn't have to support some lazy ass millennials too!



Well, boy is this awkward...



> Anyone born between 1981 and 1996 (ages 23 to 38 in 2019) is considered a Millennial, and anyone born from 1997 onward is part of a new generation.



https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2019/01/17/where-millennials-end-and-generation-z-begins/


----------



## vilk (Jul 10, 2019)

I think that dudeman's post was satirical?


----------



## MFB (Jul 10, 2019)

It probably is, but I'm just kind of fried and want to see if this plays out as shattering someone's reality that they're the very thing they may possibly hate


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 10, 2019)

The early end of the birth years for millennials just shows how bogus the label is.

"Oh, look- those millennials with their bad backs, knees hurting all the time, half-way through their 30-year mortgage, talking about their 401(k)s while out with their friends..."


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 10, 2019)

MFB said:


> It probably is, but I'm just kind of fried and want to see if this plays out as shattering someone's reality that they're the very thing they may possibly hate


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 11, 2019)

Millennials are the fucking best, brah! We are saving the planet that all of those idiot boomers and gen Xers fucked to pieces while earning income from many different unconventional sources because we can't get a decent job in the economy they fucked up. And now they are wanting to suck up even more of our money for their retirement! We do all the low paid shit jobs they don't want to do so that they can drive their expensive ass cars back to their bigass houses while we are trying to save money by not driving and having room mates to share the rent. 

We inherited the sloppy shit leftovers of the world they fucked over and persevere while they talk down to us and treat us like trash. 

Fuck the old people! Millennials are the future!


----------



## MetalHex (Jul 11, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Millennials are the fucking best, brah! We are saving the planet that all of those idiot boomers and gen Xers fucked to pieces while earning income from many different unconventional sources because we can't get a decent job in the economy they fucked up. And now they are wanting to suck up even more of our money for their retirement! We do all the low paid shit jobs they don't want to do so that they can drive their expensive ass cars back to their bigass houses while we are trying to save money by not driving and having room mates to share the rent.
> 
> We inherited the sloppy shit leftovers of the world they fucked over and persevere while they talk down to us and treat us like trash.
> 
> Fuck the old people! Millennials are the future!


You mean millenials actually want to work? No, millenials were brought thinking that they are too good for low paying jobs. They were convinced they needed to go to college and be in debt for the rest of their life in order to get that worthless liberal arts degree, then complain afterwards. The sense of entitlement is astronomical. Where are the millenials walking around with snow shovels from door to door trying to make money? Or offer to do someones yard work, or paint their house, or do their dishes to make some money? I dont see that shit anymore like all the "old" people did. Technology made life easier? Sure. And its making millenials lazy and want to live an unproductive life with no work ethic. They want to play video games for the rest of their life and make a living from it. 

The economy is fucked up from big government overspending and overborrowing fiat currency, resulting in artifical mega inflation, making the dollar worthless. My father said in his day you could buy a car and a house with a fucking mcdonalds job. Nowadays you need 5 mcdonalds jobs to rent a fucking micro apartment. Old people know what its like to bust their ass, and yeah they got paid a living wage for it. $2.50 an hour was a living wage at some point. 

But dont blame them. Thank your government with ever expanding power for that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 11, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> You mean millenials actually want to work? No, millenials were brought thinking that they are too good for low paying jobs. They were convinced they needed to go to college and be in debt for the rest of their life in order to get that worthless liberal arts degree, then complain afterwards. The sense of entitlement is astronomical. Where are the millenials walking around with snow shovels from door to door trying to make money? Or offer to do someones yard work, or paint their house, or do their dishes to make some money? I dont see that shit anymore like all the "old" people did. Technology made life easier? Sure. And its making millenials lazy and want to live an unproductive life with no work ethic. They want to play video games for the rest of their life and make a living from it.
> 
> The economy is fucked up from big government overspending and overborrowing fiat currency, resulting in artifical mega inflation, making the dollar worthless. My father said in his day you could buy a car and a house with a fucking mcdonalds job. Nowadays you need 5 mcdonalds jobs to rent a fucking micro apartment. Old people know what its like to bust their ass, and yeah they got paid a living wage for it. $2.50 an hour was a living wage at some point.
> 
> But dont blame them. Thank your government with ever expanding power for that.



Millennials are almost 40. _You're a millennial_.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 11, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Where are the millenials walking around with snow shovels from door to door trying to make money? Or offer to do someones yard work, or paint their house, or do their dishes to make some money? I dont see that shit anymore like all the "old" people did.


Don't hate because we aren't stupid enough to do some geezer's chores for pocket change...


----------



## MetalHex (Jul 11, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Don't hate because we aren't stupid enough to do some geezer's chores for pocket change...


See thats my point....you feel you deserve to make more. Also, dont blame them for $20 for one driveway being useless


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 11, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> See thats my point....you feel you deserve to make more.


So does everyone else? Are you the only person here that doesn't want to make more money? The pay raise was invented long before millennials existed surely.


----------



## Ebony (Jul 11, 2019)

Can you not see the contradiction between this:



MetalHex said:


> Where are the millenials walking around with snow shovels from door to door trying to make money? Or offer to do someones yard work, or paint their house, or do their dishes to make some money? I dont see that shit anymore like all the "old" people did. Technology made life easier? Sure. And its making millenials lazy and want to live an unproductive life with no work ethic.



and this?



MetalHex said:


> My father said in his day you could buy a car and a house with a fucking mcdonalds job. Nowadays you need 5 mcdonalds jobs to rent a fucking micro apartment.





It's not that there is no work ethic or that people somehow feel more entitled than any generation since the dawn of time, it is, as you pointed out yourself, shit jobs don't earn you a "life" anymore, unlike some elements of your father's generation.


----------



## Kaura (Jul 11, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> The real scourge of the earth is freakin millennials man. Those vaping, man bun wearing, 90s mom clothes wearing dickweeds walking around talking into the edge of a smartphone about their stupid fucking virtual video game money and cartoons and shit. Grow the fuck up already! Quit making all of us actual adults pay for you to sit on your games and phones and shit all day! Get off your lazy ass and sweep a floor or dig a hole or do something useful instead of begging people to like your YouTube videos of you playing video games!
> 
> I'm 35 years old with a wife and kids to take care of. I shouldn't have to support some lazy ass millennials too!



Same could be said about refugees, tbh...


----------



## MetalHex (Jul 11, 2019)

Ebony said:


> Can you not see the contradiction between this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My point being is I dont see them wanting to take any jobs. Especially the young ones for whom the shit jobs are for. You have to start at the bottom but most think they're too good for that


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 11, 2019)

Kaura said:


> Same could be said about refugees, tbh...


Which refugees tho?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 11, 2019)

Trolling is a art.


----------



## Kaura (Jul 11, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Which refugees tho?



The ones that have settled all over Europe during the last few years. You hate manchildren who take all your tax money but not refugees while they do the same exact thing? I mean, personally I don't feel that they're even entitled to be here. Especially with all the problems they bring and the millions in tax money that gets thrown at them is the least of them.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 11, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Trolling is a art.



Nope, definitely a science


----------



## Metropolis (Jul 11, 2019)

Bitch picking, in other words not picking hard enough. You don't have to rape the instrument, just play it like you mean it god damn it. So it feels like you have something to say and not sound like there is a freaking blanket over your tone.


----------



## MetalHex (Jul 11, 2019)

Kaura said:


> The ones that have settled all over Europe during the last few years. You hate manchildren who take all your tax money but not refugees while they do the same exact thing? I mean, personally I don't feel that they're even entitled to be here. Especially with all the problems they bring and the millions in tax money that gets thrown at them is the least of them.


The grand displacement/replacement is unfolding before our eyes.  actually its anything but funny.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 11, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> The grand displacement/replacement is unfolding before our eyes.  actually its anything but funny.


Ikr soon those refugees and illegal immigrants will be deporting citizens to shithole third world countries...

Up is down. Black is 9. God bless our new illegal overlords. Jesus is coming look busy!


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jul 11, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Millennials are the fucking best, brah! We are saving the planet that all of those idiot boomers and gen Xers fucked to pieces while earning income from many different unconventional sources because we can't get a decent job in the economy they fucked up. And now they are wanting to suck up even more of our money for their retirement! We do all the low paid shit jobs they don't want to do so that they can drive their expensive ass cars back to their bigass houses while we are trying to save money by not driving and having room mates to share the rent.
> 
> We inherited the sloppy shit leftovers of the world they fucked over and persevere while they talk down to us and treat us like trash.
> 
> Fuck the old people! Millennials are the future!



It's noon...time to start the day. After checking emails, social feeds & blogs in bed the Millennial springs to life and makes a quick organic, vegan, gluten-free breakfast.




;>)/


----------



## MetalHex (Jul 11, 2019)

BlackSG91 said:


> It's noon...time to start the day. After checking emails, social feeds & blogs in bed the Millennial springs to life and makes a quick organic, vegan, gluten-free breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They wont be happy until everyone is living in shipping containers and eating soy patties, then shitting in a fertilizer box to grow more of the soy they will be consuming.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 11, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> They wont be happy until everyone is living in shipping containers and eating soy patties, then shitting in a fertilizer box to grow more of the soy they will be consuming.


Reduce, reuse, recycle! It's what they taught us millenials in school in the late 80's and early 90's.

I drive an electric car, I'm vegetarian, my house has had solar panels almost ten years, and I compost. Most of all, I live in Vermont (the state where billboards are illegal), surrounded by all of the aged hippies and gay pot farmers who live in tiny homes made from recycled bottles.

It's really not that bad. Kind of like if the USSR never had any dictators. 

Semi-seriously, though, there are just too many homo sapiens on planet earth to support the lifestyle everyone wants. They need to find a cheap way to recycle all of those Snapple bottles into condoms, fast.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 11, 2019)

bostjan said:


> Vermont (the state where billboards are illegal)



Wait, for real? That's sick.
...how's the real estate market?


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 12, 2019)

bostjan said:


> Semi-seriously, though, there are just too many homo sapiens on planet earth to support the lifestyle everyone wants. They need to find a cheap way to recycle all of those Snapple bottles into condoms, fast.


The way some of them are acting really makes me ashamed to call myself homo...


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jul 12, 2019)

I kind of get what Metalhex is saying in a way, though. Around here which is a town with 5+ factories, you see on Facebook all the time where people ask if anyone's hiring and when someone even mentions one of the factories, they're like "ewwww no, if there's any fast food jobs that could support my high maintenance lifestyle, feel free to post."

So in a small town where factories are the best way to make money without a college degree, you think you should be able to live Gucci by working at Mickey D's? Fuck outta here.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 12, 2019)

I have only worked in two factories. A chicken processing plant was my first legal job when I was 17. Before that I worked for farmers since I was 10 picking tomatoes or digging potatoes, slinging hay, maintenance and renovation of those huge ass chicken houses, and landscaping for local people and businesses. I worked at a zip tie factory for a while after I left the army. My wife actually got her bachelor degree in hotel and restaurant management and tourism or some shit. She worked a year in a hotel and hated it and quit to work in a yogurt factory for more money. Nothing wrong with working in a factory. Most of the time it will keep you pretty fit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 12, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> I kind of get what Metalhex is saying in a way, though. Around here which is a town with 5+ factories, you see on Facebook all the time where people ask if anyone's hiring and when someone even mentions one of the factories, they're like "ewwww no, if there's any fast food jobs that could support my high maintenance lifestyle, feel free to post."
> 
> So in a small town where factories are the best way to make money without a college degree, you think you should be able to live Gucci by working at Mickey D's? Fuck outta here.



But is it a generational thing?

Right now millennials make up the largest percentage of the workforce (~35%), which shouldn't be too surprising since anyone between 23 and 38 years of age is considered one. Those are the prime working years. 

https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2018/04/11/millennials-largest-generation-us-labor-force/

Manufacturing work has never been all too glamorous. It doesn't help that stagnant wages, poor safety regulation, and weaker/non-existent unions are rampant. Additionally, with the previous generation remaining in the workforce longer shift-work turnover is lower which is pushing back when those newer to the job can get to dayshift. 

Unskilled manufacturing labor is paying out on average about $13/hr., fast food pays an average of $9/hr. But, if you make $9/hr you're eligible for SNAP benefits, which bridges the gap, and can even exceed, to that $13/hr.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jul 12, 2019)

It could be that perhaps the people I see doing that tend to be from 19-23 on average. As far as pay goes, we start off at 14 an hour where the area's cost of living is typically 600 dollars a month for a two bedroom in a decent area and you can top out in two years with the most basic topout being almost 21 an hour, not to mention our company actually EXCEEDS OSHA regulations to the point of almost ridiculousness. So I mean, maybe it's the exception and not the rule, but the way I look at it is, it seems like quite a few of the people in that age range are afraid of getting their hands dirty and just don't want to work very hard. Work isn't meant to be glamourous. It's work. If you have fun or find a job you like, good on you, but for the time being on the way to what you want to do, you can be picky or you can make money. That's without a college education. No one's saying they have to stay in that job for the rest of their lives, but in a pinch where you actually need the money? Maybe putting forth the extra effort isn't a bad thing.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 12, 2019)

My wife is a Headteacher (School Principal to you US guys I guess?) at a primary (elementary) school and she is amazed by the amount of kids who are just starting school who's career ambition is "YouTuber"... I'm terrified that my 10 year old son thinks that he'll be able to maintain the lifestyle he wants through other people watching him have fun. Then we're stuck with the option of "banning" him from watching the same rubbish things as his peers and turning him into a social outcast.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 12, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> My wife is a Headteacher (School Principal to you US guys I guess?) at a primary (elementary) school and she is amazed by the amount of kids who are just starting school who's career ambition is "YouTuber"... I'm terrified that my 10 year old son thinks that he'll be able to maintain the lifestyle he wants through other people watching him have fun. Then we're stuck with the option of "banning" him from watching the same rubbish things as his peers and turning him into a social outcast.



Kids are, by and large, fucking morons. But it's cool, many of them get smarter with the right nurturing and thus make better decisions as they mature. 

Sure, ask a bunch of pre-teens what they want to be, you'll get the same "rich and famous" answers, just like when we were kids. Only "movie star" and "professional athlete" have been replaced with "YouTuber" and "social media influencer". It's a sign of the times.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 12, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Kids are, by and large, fucking morons. But it's cool, many of them get smarter with the right nurturing and thus make better decisions as they mature.
> 
> Sure, ask a bunch of pre-teens what they want to be, you'll get the same "rich and famous" answers, just like when we were kids. Only "movie star" and "professional athlete" have been replaced with "YouTuber" and "social media influencer". It's a sign of the times.



Absolutely, but it's heartbreaking to think that a generation that wanted to be astronauts gave way to a generation that wants to be watched opening boxes of action figures.


----------



## narad (Jul 12, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Absolutely, but it's heartbreaking to think that a generation that wanted to be astronauts gave way to a generation that wants to be watched opening boxes of action figures.



That's a bit grandiose I think. I hope that's not actually how you characterize these generations.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 12, 2019)

In some ways and based on an admittedly small (but first hand) sample size, I'm afraid it is  but i'm talking about their aspirations and heroes, not their potentials or prospects. I understand that "times change" and all that, but my son and his friends' heroes are people who make videos about them playing minecraft or whatever for a living. These kids are not enjoying playing the game themselves, they're enjoying watching _other_ people play the games. 

I rationalise it by saying that wanting to be a video game youtuber is no different to aspiring to being a professional football player or a racing driver, just a different game, crossed with being a talkshow host or a pop star, just a different medium. Killing two birds with one stone in "typical aspirational careers" if you will.

But to an "old man" like me, it seems "strange". It's just a matter of needing to realign my own appreciation of modern entertainment. (Yes, I still buy CDs).

One could argue that it's my generation's fault for not giving my son's generation any "real" aspirational figures who can compete with the power of DanTDM


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 12, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> My wife is a Headteacher (School Principal to you US guys I guess?) at a primary (elementary) school and she is amazed by the amount of kids who are just starting school who's career ambition is "YouTuber"... I'm terrified that my 10 year old son thinks that he'll be able to maintain the lifestyle he wants through other people watching him have fun. Then we're stuck with the option of "banning" him from watching the same rubbish things as his peers and turning him into a social outcast.



I mean I don't understand. He most definitely can.
It's a job and he needs to be good at it.


----------



## narad (Jul 12, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> In some ways and based on an admittedly small (but first hand) sample size, I'm afraid it is  but i'm talking about their aspirations and heroes, not their potentials or prospects. I understand that "times change" and all that, but my son and his friends' heroes are people who make videos about them playing minecraft or whatever for a living. These kids are not enjoying playing the game themselves, they're enjoying watching _other_ people play the games.



But I think when people wanted to be astronauts or something, they similarly didn't think of the process involved in achieving it. And statistically basically no one achieves it. Kids' desire to be an astronaut is just the curiosity of something cool-sounding and mysterious. I feel for kids these days: what frontiers can you really aspire to conquer when they've all been mapped out?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 12, 2019)

narad said:


> But I think when people wanted to be astronauts or something, they similarly didn't think of the process involved in achieving it. And statistically basically no one achieves it. Kids' desire to be an astronaut is just the curiosity of something cool-sounding and mysterious. I feel for kids these days: what frontiers can you really aspire to conquer when they've all been mapped out?



skynet technician.


----------



## Kaura (Jul 12, 2019)

I hate how whammy bars have that joint or angled tip. Maybe it's just my small hands but when I'm holding the bar inside my palm and trying to pick the strings, I can't do it without pushing down the bar because of that damn thing points upwards from the body.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 12, 2019)

Kaura said:


> I hate how whammy bars have that joint or angled tip. Maybe it's just my small hands but when I'm holding the bar inside my palm and trying to pick the strings, I can't do it without pushing down the bar because of that damn thing points upwards from the body.



I think Callaham still makes Fender spec bars to order, you could have him make a straight one.


----------



## Kaura (Jul 12, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think Callaham still makes Fender spec bars to order, you could have him make a straight one.



Cool, but I don't really even use the whammy bar that much nor mean to learn to, hence I posted about it in this thread. I actually still haven't tried the bar that came with my Squier. Gotta see if it's any better than the one that came with my Ibanez RG.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 13, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Wait, for real? That's sick.
> ...how's the real estate market?


Real estate in VT, in general, is pretty poor right now. Our property tax is the third highest and property here tends to depreciate. Winters are super hard on houses, too, so, unless you actually live in a house, you have to expect it to fall apart. If you want to move here, you can buy a decent starter house for about $100k, but it'll likely be worth less than that when you sell it. But, on the other hand, VT is actually paying people cash to move here. I'm sure that incentive would take care of any real estate loss.

We have the same job problem everyone keeps mentioning. There are lots and lots of $12/ hr jobs and crazy high income tax, even on the low income jobs, so it's actually better for unskilled workers to stay home and collect welfare than it is to work. But, at the same time, the folks who do want to work apply for factory jobs and it can take a year to hear back. I think the factories have realized that they can still profit with only 70% of their optimal workforce, and when they hire someone new, they might train them and pay into their benefits packages and insurance only to find out that the new employee is impaired by some sort of substance addiction when they chop their hand off with a saw or whatever.

The state government, as a whole, doesn't seem to understand that the state is losing so much money because if you come down super hard on businesses to support expensive welfare budgets, those businesses pack up and leave or go bankrupt. Since I moved here ten years ago, we've lost 3 major factories, as well as tons of small businesses tied to them. Our "downtown" area is almost completely abandonned now. There used to be dozens of shops, but now only three or four.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jul 13, 2019)

Potsmoker jargon, particularly the word "edibles." It's food... you're not more important or quirky just because you use three syllables to describe food.


----------



## iamaom (Jul 14, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Potsmoker jargon, particularly the word "edibles." It's food... you're not more important or quirky just because you use three syllables to describe food.


Yeah but "food" doesn't convey the presence of cannabis. I also think it's more a marketing thing, in states with legal marijuana they have pretty strict requirements to keep things from becoming too kid friendly (like the Joe Camel stuff in the 80's); having a specific adult term for food that makes you high that you must be 21+ to legally consume covers their legal asses. It's like the reverse reasoning of "soft drink", if I go to a bar and ask for a drink it will have alcohol in it unless I specify it not to.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 14, 2019)

bostjan said:


> Real estate in VT, in general, is pretty poor right now. Our property tax is the third highest and property here tends to depreciate. Winters are super hard on houses, too, so, unless you actually live in a house, you have to expect it to fall apart. If you want to move here, you can buy a decent starter house for about $100k, but it'll likely be worth less than that when you sell it. But, on the other hand, VT is actually paying people cash to move here. I'm sure that incentive would take care of any real estate loss.
> 
> We have the same job problem everyone keeps mentioning. There are lots and lots of $12/ hr jobs and crazy high income tax, even on the low income jobs, so it's actually better for unskilled workers to stay home and collect welfare than it is to work. But, at the same time, the folks who do want to work apply for factory jobs and it can take a year to hear back. I think the factories have realized that they can still profit with only 70% of their optimal workforce, and when they hire someone new, they might train them and pay into their benefits packages and insurance only to find out that the new employee is impaired by some sort of substance addiction when they chop their hand off with a saw or whatever.
> 
> The state government, as a whole, doesn't seem to understand that the state is losing so much money because if you come down super hard on businesses to support expensive welfare budgets, those businesses pack up and leave or go bankrupt. Since I moved here ten years ago, we've lost 3 major factories, as well as tons of small businesses tied to them. Our "downtown" area is almost completely abandonned now. There used to be dozens of shops, but now only three or four.



It’s insane how drastically different things can be in certain areas. You can’t throw a stone without hitting $1M+ housing developments here, and people are moving here faster than I’ve ever seen before. Most of my neighbors consists of people from up north, and housing appreciates considerably in cycles. The peaks and troughs are considerably more exaggerated here though; things are either going very very well and people are happy, or things go south fast quick and people lose their ass.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jul 14, 2019)

iamaom said:


> Yeah but "food" doesn't convey the presence of cannabis. I also think it's more a marketing thing, in states with legal marijuana they have pretty strict requirements to keep things from becoming too kid friendly (like the Joe Camel stuff in the 80's); having a specific adult term for food that makes you high that you must be 21+ to legally consume covers their legal asses. It's like the reverse reasoning of "soft drink", if I go to a bar and ask for a drink it will have alcohol in it unless I specify it not to.




I'm not talking about store bought shit, I'm talking about streamers who talk about edibles like: ANYTHING IN THE GODDAMN FRIDGE.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jul 14, 2019)

Now that's a PET peeve.








;>)/


----------



## Leviathus (Jul 14, 2019)

Stoners just made "edible" a noun instead of an adjective. Instead of describing something as "edible" now everything becomes more edible cos you're on an "edible".

EDIT: sry, thought this was the who's been "drinkin" thread..


----------



## iamaom (Jul 15, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> I'm not talking about store bought shit, I'm talking about streamers who talk about edibles like: ANYTHING IN THE GODDAMN FRIDGE.


Oh well now that's different. Guess I'm ornery too now.


----------



## Anquished (Jul 15, 2019)

Another one that hit me today. 

People that tailgate you when you are already stuck behind a car driving unreasonably slow for the conditions. I've pinched the Gordon Ramsay "Idiot Sandwich" term to describe when this happens. 

Or people that just tailgate in general, cut it out.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jul 15, 2019)

People who actually sign their name at the end of forum posts. Untuck that shirt and quit trying to be Mr. Official, we can see your username just fine already, and you're making me feel like I'm at work.


----------



## narad (Jul 15, 2019)

Anquished said:


> Another one that hit me today.
> 
> People that tailgate you when you are already stuck behind a car driving unreasonably slow for the conditions. I've pinched the Gordon Ramsay "Idiot Sandwich" term to describe when this happens.



But... That would make you the idiot. The sandwich is named after what's being sandwiched.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 15, 2019)

narad said:


> But... That would make you the idiot. The sandwich is named after what's being sandwiched.



The Double Down is still a "fried chicken sandwich", no? I mean, besides also being a hate crime, and a violation of the Geneva Conventions, nobody calls it a "bacon and cheese sandwich".


----------



## vilk (Jul 15, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> The Double Down is still a "fried chicken sandwich", no? I mean, besides also being a hate crime, and a violation of the Geneva Conventions, nobody calls it a "bacon and cheese sandwich".



I think there's a strong argument to be made that it's not even a "sandwich" by any sense of the original definition (meat held between bread (so that it may be eaten with one hand while you play cards)).

Calling things that are not between bread a "sandwich" is really a bastardization of the word, considering that the _verb_ form is derived from the original noun, and the noun is derived from the Earl of Sandwich asking for his meat to be placed within bread because he didn't want to put down his playing cards.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 15, 2019)

vilk said:


> I think there's a strong argument to be made that it's not even a "sandwich" by any sense of the original definition



Fair point. It's barely even food, in the first place.


----------



## vilk (Jul 15, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Fair point. It's barely even food, in the first place.


IDK I kinda regret that I didn't get one. I'm not one of those people that irreverently crushes fast food, but on the times that I do go, I like to choose the "weird" or "decadent" thing off the menu. Like when burger king had those burgers with tarter sauce on them and you could choose to have like up to 4x patties on it.

I actually liked the Taco Bell naked chicken taco. I even went back to get another one once but they were already done with it.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 15, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> I mean I don't understand. He most definitely can.
> It's a job and he needs to be good at it.



Sorry to reply late, my point is that there’s a generation of kids growing up thinking that it’s not a job that you have to be good at, it’s just ‘if you open toys / play video games on YouTube, you get rich and don’t have to have a real job.’ Trying to get them to understand that exactly like you said, it’s a job and you have to be good at it is the tricky part


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 15, 2019)

vilk said:


> I think there's a strong argument to be made that it's not even a "sandwich" by any sense of the original definition (meat held between bread (so that it may be eaten with one hand while you play cards)).



Oh man here we go- this is one of my personal favorite rabbit holes.
Is a hot dog a sandwich?  
Or for the radical sandwich anarchists...is a quesadilla a sandwich? 



vilk said:


> IDK I kinda regret that I didn't get one.



I feel it dude. I am disgusted....but intrigued.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 15, 2019)

vilk said:


> IDK I kinda regret that I didn't get one. I'm not one of those people that irreverently crushes fast food, but on the times that I do go, I like to choose the "weird" or "decadent" thing off the menu. Like when burger king had those burgers with tarter sauce on them and you could choose to have like up to 4x patties on it.
> 
> I actually liked the Taco Bell naked chicken taco. I even went back to get another one once but they were already done with it.



Oh, don't get me wrong...I'm 1st in line to order anything weird. They have a sandwich right now that has Cheetos on it. And I've had it already. The Double Down wasn't very good because their chicken just isn't uniform enough. The shapes were uneven from top to bottom, and you'd get one bite with 1.5" of chicken where both of the thickest parts line up, and then some with 1/4" of chicken. The "doublicious" was all of the same flavors (including the sauce), but with one chicken patty on a bun.

Amusing concept, which could actually have been improved if they had a chicken "patty" rather than fillets.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 15, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Oh man here we go- this is one of my personal favorite rabbit holes.
> Is a hot dog a sandwich?
> Or for the radical sandwich anarchists...is a quesadilla a sandwich?



Is a Pop-Tart ravioli?

Is cereal soup?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 15, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Is a Pop-Tart ravioli?
> 
> Is cereal soup?



This guy gets it.


----------



## TedEH (Jul 15, 2019)

Woah, hold on - what's a chip butty? And why does it look like an unpleasant tasting heart-attack of a sandwich? And yeah, I'm calling it a sandwich. All of it. Except for the poptart.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 15, 2019)

TedEH said:


> Woah, hold on - what's a chip butty? And why does it look like an unpleasant tasting heart-attack of a sandwich? And yeah, I'm calling it a sandwich. All of it. Except for the poptart.




French fries, but it's a sandwich. [Depending on who you ask ]
Because that's exactly what it is.
Even the ice cream taco? Damn Ted, you live a wild life.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 15, 2019)

I saw a Food show where they went to some place in Pittsburgh (I think?) and they made sandwiches loaded with fries and meat. Looked awesome.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 15, 2019)

I


TedEH said:


> Woah, hold on - what's a chip butty? And why does it look like an unpleasant tasting heart-attack of a sandwich? And yeah, I'm calling it a sandwich. All of it. Except for the poptart.



A chip butty is basically a French fry sandwich.


----------



## MFB (Jul 15, 2019)

...but why a french fry ...sandwich?


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 15, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Even the ice cream taco? Damn Ted, you live a wild life.



I know, right? If you are OK with the Choco Taco, a Drumstick needs to also be a sandwich.






Is wine a salad? Salad -> fruit salad -> squeezed fruit salad -> Squeezed salad of one particular fruit -> Old squeezed salad of one particular fruit = Wine


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 15, 2019)

MFB said:


> ...but why a french fry ...sandwich?



California Burrito has french fries in it, but also other burrito stuff. Hmm...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## TedEH (Jul 15, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> a Drumstick needs to also be a sandwich.


The ice cream in that picture is clearly _sandwiched_ between the chocolate and the cone, so it's enough to count in my book. I'm willing to call anything a sandwich, as long as something _is sandwiched_. Something needs to be between two other things, even if those other things are connected, and the whole is observed as a unit. Standing in a group, between two people? You're now part of a sandwich.



spudmunkey said:


> Is wine a salad? Salad -> fruit salad -> squeezed fruit salad -> Squeezed salad of one particular fruit -> Old squeezed salad of one particular fruit = Wine


Add some greens in there and you have a salad. I think for me to count it as a salad, I'd need to see a combination of two things, one of which is possibly (but not necessarily) a plant. I think the key to what makes a salad is the element of _being a mixture of things_. Most of the previously mentioned sandwiched? Also salads. Sometimes also soups. Everything is everything. Language is meaningless.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 15, 2019)

A popular dessert to bring to casual family gatherings is "Snickers Salad". It's a blend of chopped up Snickers candy bars, apples, and Cool Whip Original (vanilla) whipped dessert topping (real whipped cream gets curdled by the apples).



TedEH said:


> Everything is everything. Language is meaningless.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 15, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> This guy gets it.



Ingredient neutral. How do the other ones even make sense. Things can be named different things.

Why the hell does a wrap, a burrito and a taco need to be a sandwich. They are already have names.

A sandwich noun is the name of a thing. It’s not a verb describing the act of sandwiching shit together. 

Don’t know what the hell a hotdog is.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 15, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> Why the hell does a wrap, a burrito and a taco need to be a sandwich. They are already have names.



Its not about if you _should_, sometimes it's just about if you _can_. Like subgenres 

Thus, I boldly proclaim that a taco is a salad.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 15, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Like *sub*genres



I see what you did there...

Also:


----------



## MFB (Jul 15, 2019)

Nah, you're just eating the wrong sandwiches then


----------



## c7spheres (Jul 15, 2019)

No offence in advance. 
The more closely I listen to British accents the more of a foreign language it sounds like to me. Australian accents are even worse for me. I literally start to not be able to understand them at all as if I'm listening to a language I can't understand. It drives me nuts sometimes. Once I hear it, I can't un-hear it. What I hear is every unnecessary syllable accented at a much louder volume, and then all the important words and syllables mumbled off under the breath. If I wasn't watching it on a video, I would think they were fu#king with me. No offence Britain or Australia, I love you guys. It's definitely something in my head psychologically that happened to me which I never use to hear or have issues with. Same thing with IR's too. I hear it like this reads:


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 16, 2019)

British accents, like Glaswegian, or Scouse, or Geordie, or Yorkshire, or Manc, or Brummie, or Cockney or simply speaking the Queen’s English?

Half of those sound like foreign languages to the other half of us and we all live within a few hundred miles of each other!


----------



## Anquished (Jul 16, 2019)

narad said:


> But... That would make you the idiot. The sandwich is named after what's being sandwiched.



True, it doesn't really make sense but I sure feel like an idiot being sandwiched like that.


----------



## narad (Jul 16, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> I know, right? If you are OK with the Choco Taco, a Drumstick needs to also be a sandwich.



I'm pleased to have driven us down this path.


----------



## Anquished (Jul 17, 2019)

Great, I opened this thread up again and now I'm hungry.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 17, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> British accents, like Glaswegian, or Scouse, or Geordie, or Yorkshire, or Manc, or Brummie, or Cockney or simply speaking the Queen’s English?
> 
> Half of those sound like foreign languages to the other half of us and we all live within a few hundred miles of each other!



I watch some UK-based shows on NetFlix here and there. Its a little fun to try and keep up if its not just regular Queen's English (London?). However, there's a Scottish series called Burnistoun that makes Begby sound like a mid-western TV news reporter. Even the CC can barely keep up. They also make fun of it too, there's a voice-recognition elevator that refuses to understand their accent in one skit .


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 17, 2019)

Yesterday, I found a "almost mint" acoustic 12-string on eBay with a buy-it-now price of 30% of the new price, where the auction was ending today. No way to make a bid, it was either Buy it now, or "make an offer". With 6 minutes left, they declined my offer of 50% off their already-low buy-it-now.

I know, I know...but you miss every pitch at which you don't swing, am i right?

And now I'm looking at prices of 12-strings that are hundreds and hundreds more than I should be spending on one, when I was only kinda sorta "some day" wanting one last week.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 20, 2019)

T.V. Shows that just re-gurgitate or filter already old/known info. Some guy wanders around the planet diving on submerged Roman statues or caving caves that have already been %1000 more caved. He finds nothing but he's got all digitized in his laptop so let's look at it that way and find nothing new!


----------



## Kaura (Jul 20, 2019)

Rick Beato just uploaded a new episode of "What makes this song great?" couple of days ago about a Plini song and I could swear I already saw that video like 5 months ago. I'm freaking out because none of the comments in that video have anything about the video being reuploaded. Now I hate Rick Beato even more because he's starting to fuck with my brain. 

Edit: Nevermind, I just realised he featured the song in this other video he made earlier this year. Well, I still hate him almost causing me a heart attack.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 20, 2019)

The906 said:


> T.V. Shows that just re-gurgitate or filter already old/known info. Some guy wanders around the planet diving on submerged Roman statues or caving caves that have already been %1000 more caved. He finds nothing but he's got all digitized in his laptop so let's look at it that way and find nothing new!


You mean every show now? Before the commercial break they show you what's going to happen after the commercial break and after the commercial break they show what happened before the commercial break so in a half hour long show they have about five minutes of actual filmed footage. How even a god damn supposedly educational documentary is filled with unnecessary dramatic bullshit, suspenseful film music, and shit tons of unneeded annoying as fuck graphics and sound effects.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 20, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> You mean every show now? Before the commercial break they show you what's going to happen after the commercial break and after the commercial break they show what happened before the commercial break so in a half hour long show they have about five minutes of actual filmed footage. How even a god damn supposedly educational documentary is filled with unnecessary dramatic bullshit, suspenseful film music, and shit tons of unneeded annoying as fuck graphics and sound effects.



Yes, and now everything is new again because drones.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 20, 2019)

It's useless to rail against holiday creep, but it was funny to duck into the grocery store today- during a respectable heat wave for the region- to find Halloween candy for sale.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 21, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Trying to get them to understand that exactly like you said, it’s a job and you have to be good at it is the tricky part



I have a fairly shit job, but not only am I good at it, but me and 1 other person have increased our profits to the point that not only do I make $20 an hour, doing a job that for the longest time paid about $14 an hour, but we got everybody else a raise too. I figured if I'm going to get paid to do it, I'm going to be the goddamned best at it, and it's paid off for me.

Me and my wife were watching Hell's Kitchen earlier, and I'm pretty sure that shit sent my blood pressure through the roof. My wife said either just let Gordon Ramsay bitch about them, or we're going to watch something else.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jul 21, 2019)

BornToLooze said:


> I have a fairly shit job, but not only am I good at it, but me and 1 other person have increased our profits to the point that not only do I make $20 an hour, doing a job that for the longest time paid about $14 an hour, but we got everybody else a raise too. I figured if I'm going to get paid to do it, I'm going to be the goddamned best at it, and it's paid off for me.
> 
> Me and my wife were watching Hell's Kitchen earlier, and I'm pretty sure that shit sent my blood pressure through the roof. My wife said either just let Gordon Ramsay bitch about them, or we're going to watch something else.




Wait, why did it send your blood pressure up? I love watching him bitch about them. 1st season, yeah you didn't know what you were walking into, but anyone who signed up after that, fair game.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 21, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Wait, why did it send your blood pressure up? I love watching him bitch about them. 1st season, yeah you didn't know what you were walking into, but anyone who signed up after that, fair game.



Because I have high standards for what's good enough. I think I'm horrible at cooking, so I don't have much room to talk, but if you're cooking for a professional chef your shit should be perfect. A couple time when I've cooked dinner, I pissed my wife off because I thew mine away and apologized for making some shit like you would get from Olive Garden.


But I'm the same person that thinks if you can't nail a guitar track in the first take you need to practice more. I just don't get why you would want to waste the time and effort to do something less than perfect.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jul 21, 2019)

Ah, okay! Yeah I could see how it'd piss someone off. Kinda like whenever I see someone doing something wrong on television and explain to my wife how and why it's wrong. I see a lot of this in Dark Souls/Bloodborne on Twitch where people are recommending the streamer do stupid shit like making elemental weapons despite the fact that their stats are more than enough to make their non-elemental weapons more than viable.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jul 21, 2019)

I sometimes get irritated when someone walks up to me and shows me a picture of them when they were younger. I have news for them...every picture taken of you is when you were younger.


;>)/


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 21, 2019)

BlackSG91 said:


> I sometimes get irritated when someone walks up to me and shows me a picture of them when they were younger. I have news for them...every picture taken of you is when you were younger.
> 
> 
> ;>)/


HAHAHA! That's gold!


----------



## TedEH (Jul 22, 2019)

BornToLooze said:


> I thew mine away


So she was pissed because the food was thrown away, moreso than the quality of the food, I would hope? 'Cause I don't care how garbage some food is, that's not something you throw out. If I tossed out every less-than-great dish I tried to make, I would just die of starvation.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 22, 2019)

BornToLooze said:


> Because I have high standards for what's good enough. I think I'm horrible at cooking, so I don't have much room to talk, but if you're cooking for a professional chef your shit should be perfect. A couple time when I've cooked dinner, I pissed my wife off because I thew mine away and apologized for making some shit like you would get from Olive Garden.
> 
> 
> But I'm the same person that thinks if you can't nail a guitar track in the first take you need to practice more. I just don't get why you would want to waste the time and effort to do something less than perfect.



I feel it, man. 
<< See username


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 22, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I feel it, man.
> << See username



I see your username, also Google wants to know if you meant Oracle Phobia.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 22, 2019)

TedEH said:


> So she was pissed because the food was thrown away, more so than the quality of the food, I would hope? 'Cause I don't care how garbage some food is, that's not something you throw out. If I tossed out every less-than-great dish I tried to make, I would just die of starvation.



No, it was because of how hard I am on myself. She and her friend thought it was ok, just the shrimp were a little over done and it didn't have much sauce on it; but it was ok for only having made it a couple times before and I shouldn't be so hard on myself. I should have gotten better every time I made it, and that was the worst it's been, so I fucked it up.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Jul 23, 2019)

BlackSG91 said:


> I sometimes get irritated when someone walks up to me and shows me a picture of them when they were younger. I have news for them...every picture taken of you is when you were younger.
> 
> 
> ;>)/



I too have seen/heard Mitch Hedberg's work.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 23, 2019)

Carrion Rocket said:


> I too have seen/heard Mitch Hedberg's work.



I used to do drugs. I still do, but I used to, too.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 23, 2019)

jaxadam said:


> I used to do drugs. I still do, but I used to, too.



I went to the store to buy a candle holder. But they didn't have one. So I bought a cake.


----------



## vilk (Jul 24, 2019)

I had an ant farm once... little fuckers didn't grow shit


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jul 25, 2019)

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus (Jul 29, 2019)

Wish windows 10 photo viewer would let me have thumbnails on the left when opening multiple images instead of just scrolling up and down until you find the right one.


----------



## crossthestyx (Aug 4, 2019)

People that have nothing better to do than to take up a blog cause they couldn't give a shit about just to be contrary.

People that barbecue in their driveway, so the entire neighborhood can see them, when they have a quarter acre of backyard with green grass and trees.

People that tailgate you even when there's a lane to go around you, and there aren't any other cars within sight.

Arrogant fast food workers that act as though you're the idiot when you have to repeat your order to them because they have the attention span of a chimp.

People that bring their whole family to the grocery store, then block a main isle to have a 5 minute conversation and make everyone go around.

Parents.

Musicians texting their girlfriend when she's in the same room between songs.

I could keep going, but I've bitched enough today. lol


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Aug 12, 2019)

I like humming or whistlings on songs I have in my head or that I'm listening to. I especially like humming the bass line or different background harmonies, and sometimes I worry that it will sound like I can't sing to unmusical people that are used to only focusing on the lead melodies.

God I'm such an intellecual I'm sorry.


----------



## MetalHex (Aug 12, 2019)

Seybsnilksz said:


> I like humming or whistlings on songs I have in my head or that I'm listening to. I especially like humming the bass line or different background harmonies, and sometimes I worry that it will sound like I can't sing to unmusical people that are used to only focusing on the lead melodies.
> 
> God I'm such an intellecual I'm sorry.


I can relate to this 100%


----------



## MetalHex (Aug 12, 2019)

Tech death bands that have names and song titles that look like ingredients you would find on a bottle of shampoo.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Aug 12, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Tech death bands that have names and song titles that look like ingredients you would find on a bottle of shampoo.



The Avocadoes?








;>)/


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 12, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Tech death bands that have names and song titles that look like ingredients you would find on a bottle of shampoo.



I don't think I've read a shampoo bottle since the internet became a thing.


----------



## Anquished (Aug 15, 2019)

BornToLooze said:


> I don't think I've read a shampoo bottle since the internet became a thing.



I have several times when I've been to the loo and either my phones died or I've forgotten it.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Aug 20, 2019)

How can some people that make tabs get some stuff so right and at the same time some simple stuff so incredibly wrong


----------



## Merrekof (Aug 20, 2019)

People crapping on Chinese made products. Yes, the biggest pieces of crap smartphones may come out of China, but also the best. Basically the same with TV's, clothing and parts for basically everything we have. 
So that USA built Mesa is great, but not because it was made by Americans. It is great because the USA uses the best materials and has a better quality control. China cuts corners to keep prices down. 
The Japan made Boss pedals are no better than the Taiwan made. The materials and QC is basically thesame imo.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Aug 20, 2019)

The phrase "can we just take a minute to appreciate _________". Something about it is just really irritating, even if I like whatever it's being said about.


----------



## vilk (Sep 3, 2019)

Merrekof said:


> People crapping on Chinese made products. Yes, the biggest pieces of crap smartphones may come out of China, but also the best. Basically the same with TV's, clothing and parts for basically everything we have.
> So that USA built Mesa is great, but not because it was made by Americans. It is great because the USA uses the best materials and has a better quality control. China cuts corners to keep prices down.
> The Japan made Boss pedals are no better than the Taiwan made. The materials and QC is basically thesame imo.



I think there are two major ways of looking at it, and quality is only one of them.

The other is human rights. China is not known for its human rights. As an example, we know that some Chinese factories offer an existence so horrible that too many people were killing themselves, and now some people working in Chinese factories are made to sign anti-suicide contracts that punish the surviving family monetarily.

I hope none of that is going on at any guitar factories, but the fact is we don't know and can't check. And what's worse, even for guitars and amps that are built in places that do have decent human rights protections, the components are all coming from China anyway, whether it be electronic components in the amp itself or the guitar's body being milled on a Chinese made CNC machine using Chinese endmill adapters etc. Even if you buy American, it's virtually impossible that are aren't supporting the Chinese economy in some way. Don't want to give away any trade secrets but I know for sure at least two well known American guitar makers that my company has sold Chinese endmill adapters to their factory.

And that factors into the quality aspect: Can someone whose only incentive not to kill himself is fear of the punishment that will befall his family capable of making a high quality product?

Having said that, with what I know about the way that Japanese people are raised and educated and the working conditions there, as opposed to the United States, I think it's pretty silly that anyone would imagine an American made product to be of higher quality than a Japanese one. I might be biased, but in a professional setting, I see Americans cut corners constantly. I have less professional experience in Japan than I do in America, but that was certainly not the case there at all over there. Cut a corner in America and if you can still pass of the product on someone you'll get a raise. Someone finds out you did that over there you're gonna be in trouble.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Sep 4, 2019)

vilk said:


> I think there are two major ways of looking at it, and quality is only one of them.
> 
> The other is human rights. China is not known for its human rights. As an example, we know that some Chinese factories offer an existence so horrible that too many people were killing themselves, and now some people working in Chinese factories are made to sign anti-suicide contracts that punish the surviving family monetarily.
> 
> ...




The thing about cutting corners... you're not wrong unfortunately. I've worked in several different factories where the attitude is "good enough" instead of perfection.


----------



## p0ke (Sep 4, 2019)

Seybsnilksz said:


> How can some people that make tabs get some stuff so right and at the same time some simple stuff so incredibly wrong



That's something I keep wondering about too. For example there was a guitar pro tab of Showdown (by Amoral, check it out on Spotify or Youtube or whatever if not familiar) which was pretty much perfect in terms of the melodies, but they'd tabbed the intro riff in 7/8 even though it's clearly in 4/4. I mean, come on


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 4, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> The thing about cutting corners... you're not wrong unfortunately. I've worked in several different factories where the attitude is "good enough" instead of perfection.



One of my favorite anecdotes I heard from an old Chrysler guy at the union conference some years back.

In the 90's, when the Japanese auto manufacturers began eating the "Big Three"'s lunch management at GM called a meeting with some floor bosses and union reps.

The team of executives asked the floor bosses and union reps if there was a way to get tolerances tighter. They shrugged their shoulders and said "we'll see".

Two weeks later, when doing a quality audit, management found panel gap tolerance was at or above the threshold of the Japanese.

Shocked at the success management asked the union rep what they did.

The rep then says: "When I asked if they could make the gaps smaller they said 'sure, no one ever asked us to make them that tight, so we figured no one cared.'"

OT, but I'll butcher that story any chance I get.


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 5, 2019)

This site and pictures, they just don't work.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 5, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The rep then says: "When I asked if they could make the gaps smaller they said 'sure, no one ever asked us to make them that tight, so we figured no one cared.'"
> 
> OT, but I'll butcher that story any chance I get.



Can confirm as someone with family in the manufacturing industry


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 5, 2019)

I once got Victor Wooten's autograph. 

... On a guitar pick. 

My past self is my pet peeve.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 5, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I once got Victor Wooten's autograph.
> 
> ... On a guitar pick.
> 
> My past self is my pet peeve.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Sep 8, 2019)

Calling guitars "fiddles". Or guitfiddles/gitfiddles. Older dudes, did people do this before the internet and guitar forums caught on?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 8, 2019)

Smoked Porter said:


> Calling guitars "fiddles". Or guitfiddles/gitfiddles. Older dudes, did people do this before the internet and guitar forums caught on?



There's actually an old (way back to the 1200's) instrument called a guitfiddle/gitfiddle. It's basically a bowed guitar/violin/dulcimer thing. 

The old timers my old man used to hang out with would use the term for guitars, they're pushing 70/80 now, so I'm sure folks have been saying it forever.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Sep 8, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's actually an old (way back to the 1200's) instrument called a guitfiddle/gitfiddle. It's basically a bowed guitar/violin/dulcimer thing.
> 
> The old timers my old man used to hang out with would use the term for guitars, they're pushing 70/80 now, so I'm sure folks have been saying it forever.


Gotcha. I was curious, seemed like one of those forum slang things, but evidently not.

I want a real gitfiddle now though, at least if one like this is what you meant.  I'm a sucker for roots/country music and its instruments. My dad plays the dulcimer and it's a lot of fun to dick around on.


----------



## Leviathus (Sep 10, 2019)

Hanging t-shirts on hangers. Just fold 'em up instead of stretching out the neck hole.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 10, 2019)

Leviathus said:


> Hanging t-shirts on hangers. Just fold 'em up instead of stretching out the neck hole.



So then you only wear the top two shirts without having to dig through the stacks? Better solution: use velvet-ized or microsuede hangers that grip the shirt, so it doesn't stretch the hole.


----------



## Leviathus (Sep 10, 2019)

what is this, hot topic?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 10, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> So then you only wear the top two shirts without having to dig through the stacks? Better solution: use velvet-ized or microsuede hangers that grip the shirt, so it doesn't stretch the hole.



You fold them and edgewise them in the drawer. No stacking.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 10, 2019)

Leviathus said:


> what is this, hot topic?


----------



## p0ke (Sep 11, 2019)

The906 said:


> You fold them and edgewise them in the drawer. No stacking.



... but I don't have a drawer, and there's no way all my shirts would fit on the shelf without stacking them. I don't mind the bottom ones not getting as much use, but what annoys the fuck out of me is that my wife folds my shirts the wrong way, so I need to re-fold them before putting them in the closet or the stacks won't line up nicely. If they're folded right, you can see which shirt is which even when they're stacked, and it's not so hard to pull one from the middle, but my wife folds them in a such a way that all you see is a pile of black that's about 1/3 wider than the ones I've folded. And when you don't see which shirt is which -> need to dig through many shirts to find the one you want -> can't be bothered folding the wrong ones back again -> explosion.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Sep 11, 2019)

The fact that I went to go voice an unpopular opinion and instead of just deleting a few posts and banning the offender, the whole fucking is gone, and THEN I saw another thread with the same idea and was about to post on it, but people acting like idiots just won't let people voice unpopular opinions... Christ...


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 11, 2019)

People calling Trans people, "it." 

Fuck off with that shit you fucking degen chuds.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> The fact that I went to go voice an unpopular opinion and instead of just deleting a few posts and banning the offender, the whole fucking is gone, and THEN I saw another thread with the same idea and was about to post on it, but people acting like idiots just won't let people voice unpopular opinions... Christ...



Here's the deal fellas. Now that we, the Mod staff, don't have as many tools to correct issues we have to go nuclear.


----------

